# Do you accessorize your Longchamp tote bags?



## SummerSmile

Hi tpfers!! 

I love how practical the Longchamp Le Pliage tote bags are but somehow they look so plain. Their simplicity isn't a bad thing at all, however i'm curious...

Do you dress up your Longchamp tote bags with charms, scarves, etc? 
Kindly post photos 

I'm planning on purchasing my first ever Longchamp Le Pliage soon and I wanna see how it will look like with accessories. Thanks!!


----------



## bakeacookie

I don't have photos but I've tied my Coach ponytail scarves on my bilberry Le Pilage. Totally stands out since the tote is simple. 

I'm trying to find a way to attach key fobs on there because I have more key fobs than scarves.


----------



## SummerSmile

I tried tying a scarf on mine but I can't get the ribbon to look nice  I'm thinking of getting bag charms but so far I can't find something that would complement the bag. So now I'm contemplating on painting something on my LePliage itself. I'm into arts so maybe I will do that when I come up with a nice design. I just don't want my bag to look like everybody else's. But a bag charm would be easier if I know which to get


----------



## StayChic

I have a hippo keychain from Leatherprince on Etsy that I used on my Le Pliage tote in college. So many other girls had the same bag in the same color and I was afraid of mix-ups, lol.


----------



## Amazona

I've done scarves, bag charms, even a parrot-shaped reflector during the winter months. I have no pics, but a little bit of tuning makes even the most plain and boring (pretty) bag stand out


----------



## bakeacookie

How do you all put key fobs on your Le Pilage? On the zipper pull or the handle?


----------



## SummerSmile

StayChic said:


> I have a hippo keychain from Leatherprince on Etsy that I used on my Le Pliage tote in college. So many other girls had the same bag in the same color and I was afraid of mix-ups, lol.


That's what I'm worried about too coz LC is very common here


----------



## SummerSmile

bakeacookie said:


> How do you all put key fobs on your Le Pilage? On the zipper pull or the handle?


Wondering about the same thing. I wanna put so thing on the handle rather than the zipper pull that's why I'm interested to see photos


----------



## Amazona

Both on the zipper pull and also the handles - it depends on how large the clasp on the fob is. Reflector has always been on the zipper pull because it shows better that way.


----------



## SummerSmile

Finally bought my first Longchamp bag! I wanted to paint something on it so it won't look like the others' but when I went to the art shop they don't have any paint that I can use for this material. Too bad. So I just bought 2 bag charms to use on the handle.

My large long handle Le Pliage in red with one of the bag charms I got


----------



## HandBagg3r

SummerSmile said:


> Finally bought my first Longchamp bag! I wanted to paint something on it so it won't look like the others' but when I went to the art shop they don't have any paint that I can use for this material. Too bad. So I just bought 2 bag charms to use on the handle.
> 
> My large long handle Le Pliage in red with one of the bag charms I got


Very cute


----------



## SummerSmile

bakeacookie said:


> How do you all put key fobs on your Le Pilage? On the zipper pull or the handle?



I was able to buy bag charms with clasps big enough for the handle. My bag is very new so I'm still trying the charms on it. I haven't tried putting the charms on the zipper yet coz I'm not sure if I like it there every time I open/close the zipper.

Maybe you can get a clasp and attach your existing key fob on it?


----------



## SummerSmile

HandBagg3r said:


> Very cute



Thanks!


----------



## EGBDF

SummerSmile said:


> I was able to buy bag charms with clasps big enough for the handle. My bag is very new so I'm still trying the charms on it. I haven't tried putting the charms on the zipper yet coz I'm not sure if I like it there every time I open/close the zipper.
> 
> Maybe you can get a clasp and attach your existing key fob on it?



Very cute! I don't accessorize mine, but I like yours!


----------



## SMElleJae

I put my LV Damier Azur cles on mine and it looks great. I will post a picture of it sometime


----------



## Esquared72

Normally I don't, but for kicks today I put my Juicy key charm on the zipper pull.


----------



## Jenniedel

I got a colorful bag charm to complement the simplicity of my Longchamps. Looks yummy, right?


----------



## Esquared72

Jenniedel said:


> I got a colorful bag charm to complement the simplicity of my Longchamps. Looks yummy, right?




Cute!


----------



## Jenniedel

eehlers said:


> Cute!




Thanks! Planning to try out a scarf... will show the result later


----------



## Jenniedel

I guess we're not big on accessories, but anyway I'm still sharing my experiment with a scarf.


----------



## Apelila

Just got it today my one and only longchamp in white for work and spring/summer bag and I attach this LV cles to my bag  at all time


----------



## SummerSmile

Jenniedel said:


> I guess we're not big on accessories, but anyway I'm still sharing my experiment with a scarf.
> View attachment 2538834



Great idea, i'll try a scarf next time


----------



## SummerSmile

Apelila said:


> Just got it today my one and only longchamp in white for work and spring/summer bag and I attach this LV cles to my bag  at all time



I would love to get a LV cles too, it would be a nice accessory for any bag! and very useful too!


----------



## Apelila

SummerSmile said:


> I would love to get a LV cles too, it would be a nice accessory for any bag! and very useful too!



Yes you should get one very functional and it is so cute


----------



## Myblackbag

No, I don't accessorize my bags.


----------



## jinjia_1812

I hang my Louis Vuitton key/coin purse on the handle and it looks nice


----------



## cheidel

Jenniedel said:


> I got a colorful bag charm to complement the simplicity of my Longchamps. Looks yummy, right?


Very cute!


----------



## Jenniedel

cheidel said:


> Very cute!




Thanks, I really like its cheerful colors.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

I can't seem to rotate my picture but here is my MLH Planetes in Plum with a black and white scarf. This will do till I figure how to use the scarf ring that came along with the scarf.


----------



## bakeacookie

I am not very good at tying bows.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bakeacookie said:


> I am not very good at tying bows.


 
Your bow looks gorgeous! A whole lot better than mine!


----------



## bakeacookie

frenziedhandbag said:


> Your bow looks gorgeous! A whole lot better than mine!




Mine never stay tied. They'll always flop and unravel.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bakeacookie said:


> Mine never stay tied. They'll always flop and unravel.



It's ok. Practice makes perfect.  I'm sure one day it'll stay put. : )


----------



## Jenec

I actually love the look of a cute bag charm- does anyone know of a good place to order them?


----------



## WValencia

No, I don't. I love it's form and simplicity.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> I can't seem to rotate my picture but here is my MLH Planetes in Plum with a black and white scarf. This will do till I figure how to use the scarf ring that came along with the scarf.


Love the way you tied the scarf, looks good on your bag!!!!


----------



## cheidel

I like to accessorize my bags with charms and sometimes a scarf, it really personalizes your bag.  I received the Eiffel Tower key ring charm as a gift to use as a zipper pull on my bag.  It's the perfect touch for any Longchamp bag IMO, especially because of the origin of Longchamp.


----------



## seton

cheidel said:


> I like to accessorize my bags with charms and sometimes a scarf, it really personalizes your bag.  I received the Eiffel Tower key ring charm as a gift to use as a zipper pull on my bag.  It's the perfect touch for any Longchamp bag IMO, especially because of the origin of Longchamp.



dats adorbs.


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> dats adorbs.


Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> I like to accessorize my bags with charms and sometimes a scarf, it really personalizes your bag.  I received the Eiffel Tower key ring charm as a gift to use as a zipper pull on my bag.  It's the perfect touch for any Longchamp bag IMO, especially because of the origin of Longchamp.



That blue is a keeper and I love how the key charm further accentuates it. Really lovely!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> That blue is a keeper and I love how the key charm further accentuates it. Really lovely!


Thank you....think I will look for a silver Eiffel Tower charm for my black Planetes, to match the hardware.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Thank you....think I will look for a silver Eiffel Tower charm for my black Planetes, to match the hardware.



Purchase one from the ebay seller? Since she's giving it away for every bag purchased,  being a repeat customer,  she might agree to sell one to you?


----------



## KST123

Thanks to cheidal for the idea.

Here is my Taupe LP travel bag with the bronze Eiffel Tower key ring. I've asked my mum to grab a whole bunch in different colours when she goes back home in June.

Also, while I was searching for my key ring I found my pack of sticky eyes and just could not help it. My poor bag haha


----------



## cheidel

KST123 said:


> Thanks to cheidal for the idea.
> 
> Here is my Taupe LP travel bag with the bronze Eiffel Tower key ring. I've asked my mum to grab a whole bunch in different colours when she goes back home in June.
> 
> Also, while I was searching for my key ring I found my pack of sticky eyes and just could not help it. My poor bag haha


I love it!!!!  The eyes are so cute, and the Eiffel Tower charm looks great!!!  You have truly made it your own and unique!


----------



## cheidel

I like to sometimes personalize my bags with a scarf or charm.....adds a nice fashionable touch to the simplicity of the LC bag!!!


----------



## Jenniedel

KST123 said:


> Thanks to cheidal for the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my Taupe LP travel bag with the bronze Eiffel Tower key ring. I've asked my mum to grab a whole bunch in different colours when she goes back home in June.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, while I was searching for my key ring I found my pack of sticky eyes and just could not help it. My poor bag haha




This is such a great idea! I suddenly remembered I have an Eiffel Tower key ring I got from one of my trips to Paris so voilà, here it goes!


----------



## Jenniedel

cheidel said:


> I like to sometimes personalize my bags with a scarf or charm.....adds a nice fashionable touch to the simplicity of the LC bag!!!




Loving the bows! Very chic!


----------



## cheidel

Jenniedel said:


> This is such a great idea! I suddenly remembered I have an Eiffel Tower key ring I got from one of my trips to Paris so voilà, here it goes!
> View attachment 2620790


It looks great and adds a nice touch to the LC bags!!!!


----------



## cheidel

Jenniedel said:


> Loving the bows! Very chic!


Thank you!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Jenniedel said:


> This is such a great idea! I suddenly remembered I have an Eiffel Tower key ring I got from one of my trips to Paris so voilà, here it goes! ]



So pretty and goes so well with the gold hardware!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

I couldn't turn down my kid's request to hang this Sunshine Care Bear onto my new LC mini today. So here she is, with a velvety little bear.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> I couldn't turn down my kid's request to hang this Sunshine Care Bear onto my new LC mini today. So here she is, with a velvety little bear.


So cute!!!


----------



## Jenniedel

frenziedhandbag said:


> I couldn't turn down my kid's request to hang this Sunshine Care Bear onto my new LC mini today. So here she is, with a velvety little bear.




Very cute!


----------



## SofiaC

cheidel said:


> I like to accessorize my bags with charms and sometimes a scarf, it really personalizes your bag.  I received the Eiffel Tower key ring charm as a gift to use as a zipper pull on my bag.  It's the perfect touch for any Longchamp bag IMO, especially because of the origin of Longchamp.


Of course, so fitting!   I shud go look for my eiffel tower key chain.. I know I hv it somewhere..


----------



## cheidel

SofiaC said:


> Of course, so fitting!   I shud go look for my eiffel tower key chain.. I know I hv it somewhere..


 

Another PFer found her Eiffel Tower key chain and put it on her bag too!  It's very light weight, and I agree with someone who said it adds a Parisian flare!!!


----------



## KST123

Jenniedel said:


> This is such a great idea! I suddenly remembered I have an Eiffel Tower key ring I got from one of my trips to Paris so voilà, here it goes!
> View attachment 2620790


Looks good, The Taupe colour really does go well with Eiffel. Makes me want to go and look at mine again haha. What I have noticed is that it makes the zipper easier to do up and down, I always get the normal zipper twisted. So our great little Eiffels have both function and style


----------



## cheidel

KST123 said:


> Looks good, The Taupe colour really does go well with Eiffel. Makes me want to go and look at mine again haha. What I have noticed is that it makes the zipper easier to do up and down, I always get the normal zipper twisted. So our great little Eiffels have both function and style


+1  I agree, it does seem to make the zipper easier to open and close.


----------



## Jenniedel

KST123 said:


> Looks good, The Taupe colour really does go well with Eiffel. Makes me want to go and look at mine again haha. What I have noticed is that it makes the zipper easier to do up and down, I always get the normal zipper twisted. So our great little Eiffels have both function and style




Right, it does work well with the zipper!


----------



## mschd21

Apelila said:


> Just got it today my one and only longchamp in white for work and spring/summer bag and I attach this LV cles to my bag  at all time


thats such a great idea and looks so good! im gonna hunt down a nice little wristlet or pouch for mine now hehe


----------



## klatte

Apelila said:


> Just got it today my one and only longchamp in white for work and spring/summer bag and I attach this LV cles to my bag  at all time



I don't usually accessorise my bags, but when I do, it's the LV DE cles just like yours. LV brown canvas matches well with LP's leather straps


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> So cute!!!





Jenniedel said:


> Very cute!



Thank you ladies!  It sure makes us (me and my little one) smile when we tote this little bear to school together in the morning. : )


----------



## Esquared72

Using my Juicy dragonfly charm on my medium Slate LP today.


----------



## seton

Inspired!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

eehlers said:


> Using my Juicy dragonfly charm on my medium Slate LP today.



&#9829; it!


----------



## justwatchin

eehlers said:


> Using my Juicy dragonfly charm on my medium Slate LP today.


Oh good idea to use the Juicy charms!


----------



## Mariapia

Longchamp also sells bag charms.....


----------



## cheidel

eehlers said:


> Using my Juicy dragonfly charm on my medium Slate LP today.


Very cute, love the dragonfly!  It seems to me, the charm on the zipper pull makes it easier to open.


----------



## Esquared72

I found this scarf today for $4 at the local antiques mall.  I think it will be perfect for my LLH Chocolate LePliagethe horses are perfect for Longchamp!


----------



## Esquared72

And...here it is tied on the bag.


----------



## cheidel

eehlers said:


> And...here it is tied on the bag.


 

Lovely on your bag, and what a great deal !!!!!


----------



## justwatchin

eehlers said:


> And...here it is tied on the bag.



That is perfect with your bag!


----------



## bakeacookie

Found a perfect keychain to go with my Statue of Liberty bag! I'm sure I have even more to pick from, I just haven't gone through my entire collection. 




I'm thinking a big red apple would go great with this bag too. Plus all the NYC themed keychains Coach comes out with. Lots of options! 

I wish there was a Brit themed LP.


----------



## cheidel

bakeacookie said:


> Found a perfect keychain to go with my Statue of Liberty bag! I'm sure I have even more to pick from, I just haven't gone through my entire collection.
> 
> View attachment 2636596
> 
> 
> I'm thinking a big red apple would go great with this bag too. Plus all the NYC themed keychains Coach comes out with. Lots of options!
> 
> I wish there was a Brit themed LP.


 
Looks great, perfect!!!!  I think a red apple charm would look great while adding a pop of color!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

eehlers said:


> I found this scarf today for $4 at the local antiques mall.  I think it will be perfect for my LLH Chocolate LePliagethe horses are perfect for Longchamp!



Very pretty scarf and I agree,  the horses are so apt for LC!


----------



## Jenniedel

eehlers said:


> And...here it is tied on the bag.




Very lovely, eehlers!

Here's my attempt to accessorize my LP for the week ahead... tied a Pineda Covalin scarf on her.


----------



## Jenniedel

bakeacookie said:


> Found a perfect keychain to go with my Statue of Liberty bag! I'm sure I have even more to pick from, I just haven't gone through my entire collection.
> 
> View attachment 2636596
> 
> 
> I'm thinking a big red apple would go great with this bag too. Plus all the NYC themed keychains Coach comes out with. Lots of options!
> 
> I wish there was a Brit themed LP.




Very pretty! Keychains/bag charms are really great for dressing up LPs.


----------



## cheidel

Jenniedel said:


> Very lovely, eehlers!
> 
> Here's my attempt to accessorize my LP for the week ahead... tied a Pineda Covalin scarf on her.
> View attachment 2644925


 
That scarf looks fab on your bag.....beautiful camel color can match anything (wardrobe, or accessories).


----------



## bakeacookie

Paired my LPs with matching keychains! 



All the leather keychains are from Coach


----------



## EGBDF

bakeacookie said:


> Paired my LPs with matching keychains!
> 
> View attachment 2645425
> 
> All the leather keychains are from Coach



I really like those!
When you use the zipper, do you pull the keychains, or do you still use the original zipper pull?


----------



## bakeacookie

EGBDF said:


> I really like those!
> 
> When you use the zipper, do you pull the keychains, or do you still use the original zipper pull?




Thank you! 

And I try to use the original zipper pull just so I don't strain/break anything. But if I'm in a hurry, I'd pull the clip/ring part, not the decorative part. 

But mom has a keychain attached to hers, and she pulls the whole keychain. It seems to not affect anything, unless the keychain is flimsy.


----------



## Esquared72

bakeacookie said:


> Paired my LPs with matching keychains!
> 
> View attachment 2645425
> 
> All the leather keychains are from Coach




I love them!


----------



## bakeacookie

eehlers said:


> I love them!




Thank you!


----------



## cheidel

bakeacookie said:


> Paired my LPs with matching keychains!
> 
> View attachment 2645425
> 
> All the leather keychains are from Coach


 
Lovely, and each seems to work perfect with the bag you chose!!!!!  So unique to add your own personal touch to your bag!!!!


----------



## bakeacookie

cheidel said:


> Lovely, and each seems to work perfect with the bag you chose!!!!!  So unique to add your own personal touch to your bag!!!!




Thank you! When I take them out I may even add a scarf. I have a lot of scarves too lol


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bakeacookie said:


> Paired my LPs with matching keychains!
> 
> All the leather keychains are from Coach



Perfect match for the perfect bag! Awesome collection!


----------



## bakeacookie

frenziedhandbag said:


> Perfect match for the perfect bag! Awesome collection!



Thanks!


----------



## Jenniedel

cheidel said:


> That scarf looks fab on your bag.....beautiful camel color can match anything (wardrobe, or accessories).




Thank you! Loving the scarf too!


----------



## Jenniedel

bakeacookie said:


> Paired my LPs with matching keychains!
> 
> View attachment 2645425
> 
> All the leather keychains are from Coach




Great collection! I love all your cute keychains!


----------



## bakeacookie

Jenniedel said:


> Great collection! I love all your cute keychains!




Thanks!


----------



## SofiaC

bakeacookie said:


> Paired my LPs with matching keychains!
> 
> View attachment 2645425
> 
> All the leather keychains are from Coach



Very pretty! I like all of them.  D keychains give yr bags character.


----------



## SofiaC

Found my eiffel towers.


----------



## bakeacookie

SofiaC said:


> Found my eiffel towers.




Cute!!!


----------



## cheidel

SofiaC said:


> Found my eiffel towers.


 
Great, it looks good!!!!


----------



## seton

warner bro sylvester key ring fob


----------



## Jenniedel

seton said:


> warner bro sylvester key ring fob




So cute!!!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> warner bro sylvester key ring fob


 
Perfect!!!  Looks great on your bag, and matches the hardware.  Where did you find the key fob/charm?


----------



## seton

Jenniedel said:


> So cute!!!







cheidel said:


> Perfect!!!  Looks great on your bag, and matches the hardware.  Where did you find the key fob/charm?



warner bros store. the fob is 20 yrs old.


----------



## jadeaymanalac

I'm actually thinking of getting a Le Pliage and put few badges or patches on it to personalized it. I don't know if that is a good idea but I think I'm gonna do it hahaha


----------



## bakeacookie

jadeaymanalac said:


> I'm actually thinking of getting a Le Pliage and put few badges or patches on it to personalized it. I don't know if that is a good idea but I think I'm gonna do it hahaha




There was one they made like that! Are you going to iron on or sew them on? 

Please share results!!


----------



## jadeaymanalac

bakeacookie said:


> There was one they made like that! Are you going to iron on or sew them on?
> 
> Please share results!!




I like the iron on. I've used the iron on patches before but I sew them on to secure it properly. Yeah definitely I will post a reveal or something when I finished doing it  now my conundrum is should I use a regular nylon le pliage or personalized le pliage to make it more special


----------



## seton

jadeaymanalac said:


> I'm actually thinking of getting a Le Pliage and put few badges or patches on it to personalized it. I don't know if that is a good idea but I think I'm gonna do it hahaha



i think that is a great idea/ wish I was good at DIY


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> warner bros store. the fob is 20 yrs old.


Wow 20 years, it still looks great on your Planetes!


----------



## seton

.


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> .


So cute and colorful, looks good!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

A bright polka dot scarf to go with my green top today. : )


----------



## smallfry

jadeaymanalac said:


> I like the iron on. I've used the iron on patches before but I sew them on to secure it properly. Yeah definitely I will post a reveal or something when I finished doing it  now my conundrum is should I use a regular nylon le pliage or personalized le pliage to make it more special



Sounds like a great idea!  I would use a regular nylon - it's going to be so special on its own just because you're customizing it.  It will be one of a kind


----------



## smallfry

Juicy Couture charm on the zipper pull of my LM in platinum:


----------



## Esquared72

smallfry said:


> Juicy Couture charm on the zipper pull of my LM in platinum:




So cute...love koalas!


----------



## cheidel

smallfry said:


> Juicy Couture charm on the zipper pull of my LM in platinum:


 
Very cute, I love the bears!


----------



## Bags_4_life

Loved the Eiffel Tower idea on this thread so I ordered a couple, also found a coloured luggage tag on a visit to lv this week and had it stamped with my 3 sons initials


----------



## cheidel

Bags_4_life said:


> Loved the Eiffel Tower idea on this thread so I ordered a couple, also found a coloured luggage tag on a visit to lv this week and had it stamped with my 3 sons initials
> 
> View attachment 2660389


 
Love the navy Eiffel Tote.....and the LV luggage tag looks great!!!  Enjoy!  I have the same Eiffel Tower charm on the zipper pull!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

smallfry said:


> Juicy Couture charm on the zipper pull of my LM in platinum:



So adorable! Love it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Bags_4_life said:


> Loved the Eiffel Tower idea on this thread so I ordered a couple, also found a coloured luggage tag on a visit to lv this week and had it stamped with my 3 sons initials



Gorgeous bag, the keychain definitely adds on to the parisian feel!


----------



## smallfry

eehlers said:


> So cute...love koalas!





cheidel said:


> Very cute, I love the bears!





frenziedhandbag said:


> So adorable! Love it!



Thanks very much!


----------



## seton

laduree key ring


----------



## Esquared72

seton said:


> laduree key ring




OMG...using the hair tie to hang the key ring from is genius!  I just stole the idea, so thank you!


----------



## bakeacookie

I didn't notice that brilliance! Great idea!!


----------



## seton

eehlers said:


> OMG...using the hair tie to hang the key ring from is genius!  I just stole the idea, so thank you!



YW. 
Ur charm is cute too. MJ, right?


----------



## Esquared72

seton said:


> YW.
> Ur charm is cute too. MJ, right?




It's actually a hand sanitizer holder from Bath & Body Works, but I bought it because it reminded me of MJ!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> laduree key ring


 
Lovely!!!  Thanks for the brilliant idea with the hair tie, I have been trying to figure out how to get my charms to fit the handle.....Seton you are the best....thanks!!!!!


----------



## seton

cheidel said:


> Lovely!!!  Thanks for the brilliant idea with the hair tie, I have been trying to figure out how to get my charms to fit the handle.....Seton you are the best....thanks!!!!!



welcome all! didnt know that it would be such a big hit


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> laduree key ring



That statue of liberty bag is gorgeous! Thanks so much for sharing the genius idea of using a hair tie. I have a laduree charm keychain too and fretting how to hang it!


----------



## Mariapia

I bought a keyring at the market. Used a hairtie to attach it to the bag and here it is


----------



## Mariapia

seton said:


> welcome all! didnt know that it would be such a big hit




It sure is a hit! Thanks Seton!


----------



## lilPinkBunnies

Yes I indiscriminately add a bag bug to any and every bag I own.


----------



## Mariapia

lilPinkBunnies said:


> Yes I indiscriminately add a bag bug to any and every bag I own.
> 
> View attachment 2705644
> 
> 
> View attachment 2705645




So cute! Congrats lilPinkBunnies!


----------



## lilPinkBunnies

Mariapia said:


> So cute! Congrats lilPinkBunnies!








Thank you :greengrin:


----------



## klatte

lilPinkBunnies said:


> Yes I indiscriminately add a bag bug to any and every bag I own.
> 
> View attachment 2705644
> 
> 
> View attachment 2705645



Very cute!!


----------



## Jenniedel

lilPinkBunnies said:


> Yes I indiscriminately add a bag bug to any and every bag I own.
> 
> View attachment 2705644
> 
> 
> View attachment 2705645




How cute!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> welcome all! didnt know that it would be such a big hit


I tried your brilliant idea, and I have hair ties in every color.....thanks again!!!


----------



## cheidel

Thanks to Seton, I was finally able to use a keychain charm on my large black LH Planetes!!!!!  My turtle charm with a little bling!!!


----------



## Rockst@r

cheidel said:


> Thanks to Seton, I was finally able to use a keychain charm on my large black LH Planetes!!!!!  My turtle charm with a little bling!!!



Sooo adorable!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Thanks to Seton, I was finally able to use a keychain charm on my large black LH Planetes!!!!!  My turtle charm with a little bling!!!



Lovely and oh, so adorable! I believe the turtle will look stunning with the plum planetes too!


----------



## cheidel

Rockst@r said:


> Sooo adorable!!!


 


frenziedhandbag said:


> Lovely and oh, so adorable! I believe the turtle will look stunning with the plum planetes too!


 
Thank you, I also bought an elephant bling keychain charm!!!!!


----------



## Jenniedel

cheidel said:


> Thanks to Seton, I was finally able to use a keychain charm on my large black LH Planetes!!!!!  My turtle charm with a little bling!!!




Seton's innovation is really helpful! Love your turtle charm, cheidel!


----------



## Jenniedel

Adorning my LP camel with loom bands bag charm created by my thoughtful 11-year old daughter


----------



## Esquared72

Jenniedel said:


> Adorning my LP camel with loom bands bag charm created by my thoughtful 11-year old daughter
> View attachment 2714146




So cute!


----------



## Jenniedel

eehlers said:


> So cute!




Thanks!


----------



## hitt

I haven't had a chance to use this bag but I just added a Tokidoki Moofia accessory to my Red Le Pliage Cuir. I am a little weary that the metal accessory will scratch the bag. I added a cell phone lanyard to the keychain so I can wrap it around the bag's strap.


----------



## thefabmrswing

I love all your charms and scarves (and bugs)! Does no one have their monogram added? I've been wanting to get a large le pliage and thought about having my monogram embroidered on. Maybe that's a southern thing to have everything monogrammed. lol.


----------



## Ae_xxxx

Just added a silver necklace that matches the hardware


----------



## Ae_xxxx

And with my guesskeychain


----------



## Aniesha.noor

I hung this bag charm, it's a handmade from all leather material. Some local brand made it. And it's so cute


Aniesha noor
Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Mariapia

Aniesha.noor said:


> View attachment 2734239
> 
> 
> I hung this bag charm, it's a handmade from all leather material. Some local brand made it. And it's so cute
> 
> 
> Aniesha noor
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app




I love your charm, It's very cute, Aniesha.noor!


----------



## Jenniedel

Aniesha.noor said:


> View attachment 2734239
> 
> 
> I hung this bag charm, it's a handmade from all leather material. Some local brand made it. And it's so cute
> 
> 
> Aniesha noor
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app




How cute! Love it!


----------



## Aniesha.noor

Jenniedel said:


> How cute! Love it!




Thank you jenniedel I also have in owl shape.. Haven't use it yet though


Aniesha noor
Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Aniesha.noor

Mariapia said:


> I love your charm, It's very cute, Aniesha.noor!




Thank you Mariapia &#128522;


Aniesha noor
Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## vesna

I love mandarin colour le Pliage, identical to Hermes orange and I use few Hermes charms (lady bug) and tohu bohu twilly hanging with orange scarf ring....will make pics soon


----------



## vesna

vesna said:


> I love mandarin colour le Pliage, identical to Hermes orange and I use few Hermes charms (lady bug) and tohu bohu twilly hanging with orange scarf ring....will make pics soon



here they are:


with Hermes lady bug, orange Carmen, Miu Miu coin purse, twilly and pocket scarf Tohu Bohu, Miu Miu green coin purse, Mulberry oak coin purse for bus tickets, and twillies on red le Pliage , bad colours from my phone


----------



## cheidel

vesna said:


> here they are:
> 
> 
> with Hermes lady bug, orange Carmen, Miu Miu coin purse, twilly and pocket scarf Tohu Bohu, Miu Miu green coin purse, Mulberry oak coin purse for bus tickets, and twillies on red le Pliage , bad colours from my phone


Wow, love all your charms and you matched each bag perfect!!!!!  Such a nice way to personalize your bag, the scarfs as so pretty and colorful!  Is that the orange Le Pliage?


----------



## vesna

cheidel said:


> Wow, love all your charms and you matched each bag perfect!!!!!  Such a nice way to personalize your bag, the scarfs as so pretty and colorful!  Is that the orange Le Pliage?







it is mandarin (tangerine) , I just ordered an orange and am afraid how bright it will be...my photos have somewhat brighter colours than IRL because it was done with Blackberry phone which doe not really have a good camera


----------



## Mariapia

vesna said:


> here they are:
> 
> 
> with Hermes lady bug, orange Carmen, Miu Miu coin purse, twilly and pocket scarf Tohu Bohu, Miu Miu green coin purse, Mulberry oak coin purse for bus tickets, and twillies on red le Pliage , bad colours from my phone




Lovely bags and stunning charms and twillies, Vesna!


----------



## vesna

Mariapia said:


> Lovely bags and stunning charms and twillies, Vesna!



thanks a lot


----------



## Aniesha.noor

Longchamp le pliage neo medium size in hortensia with THe pink owl 
What a match 


Aniesha noor
Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Nebbalish

I just have a charm my Big got me from Japan this summer on the zipper for now. I have a Hermes Twilly in light purple (Bolduc) on the way that will match perfectly with my bag


----------



## colk

My new Longchamp LM Metal in platine


----------



## cheidel

colk said:


> My new Longchamp LM Metal in platine


 
Beauiful color, and love the metallic charm!!!!


----------



## seton

Loro Piana fob


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> Loro Piana fob



I really like it. Where did you buy it?


----------



## seton

EGBDF said:


> I really like it. Where did you buy it?



TY. at Loro Piana boutique.
Your local Saks might have it, also. Mine does.


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> Loro Piana fob


 
Seton, you are such a class act!!!   Love them both, especially the balloons!


----------



## seton

cheidel said:


> Seton, you are such a class act!!!   Love them both, especially the balloons!




TY! I couldnt resist them. They were so fun and leder too!


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> TY. at Loro Piana boutique.
> Your local Saks might have it, also. Mine does.



Oh, I looked at the Loro Piana website and I am in love with the tassel one! Not so much the price tag though. sigh.


----------



## Aniesha.noor

Again my neo with linette charm, local brAnd from indonesia just love it


Aniesha noor
Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Jenniedel

Aniesha.noor said:


> View attachment 2766070
> 
> Again my neo with linette charm, local brAnd from indonesia just love it
> 
> 
> Aniesha noor
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app




Very cute!


----------



## Jenniedel

My new LP Neo trying out some bling


----------



## Esquared72

Jenniedel said:


> My new LP Neo trying out some bling
> View attachment 2766748




Cute! I like the pop of color.


----------



## Jenniedel

eehlers said:


> Cute! I like the pop of color.




Thanks! It does need a little pop to break the monotony.


----------



## Esquared72

My Lucy keychain - got this at the Charles Schulz Museum in California.  I'm a bit of a Peanuts freak.


----------



## louisprada25

This is my very first Le Pliage and I'm hooked.  This bag is so much fun to dress up and I love all of your ideas. I didn't have a hair band so I used the little beaded attachment from a Coach wristlet.  Think the rubberized band will be gentler to the leather so I'll be buying some today.  Now to see if I can resize the pics to upload them


----------



## Jenniedel

Posting here my LP Neo with pink scarf & a little breast cancer awareness bracelet as a bag charm.


----------



## Esquared72

Jenniedel said:


> Posting here my LP Neo with pink scarf & a little breast cancer awareness bracelet as a bag charm.
> View attachment 2775152



Love this!  I've never tried doing the scarf on the handles of one of my bags.  I love the look, though...is it literally just wrapping it around and tying knots at the end or is there more to it?


----------



## louisprada25

Here are some pics of my new bag with some bling thanks to all of your great ideas.


----------



## seton

louisprada25 said:


> Here are some pics of my new bag with some bling thanks to all of your great ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2775233
> View attachment 2775234
> View attachment 2775235



LV makes the best accessories 

my loro piana tassels


----------



## louisprada25

seton said:


> LV makes the best accessories
> 
> my loro piana tassels



Beautiful bags and love the tassels on them.


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> LV makes the best accessories
> 
> my loro piana tassels



Love those!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> LV makes the best accessories
> 
> my loro piana tassels



I love the tassels!


----------



## seton

louisprada25 said:


> Beautiful bags and love the tassels on them.





EGBDF said:


> Love those!





frenziedhandbag said:


> I love the tassels!



 all


----------



## cheidel

Jenniedel said:


> Posting here my LP Neo with pink scarf & a little breast cancer awareness bracelet as a bag charm.
> View attachment 2775152


 
I love the pink scarf and the charm, it looks very pretty on your bag.  I wish I could tie my scarfs on the handles like that.  I am also a big supporter of breast cancer awareness.  Recently bought the pink lunch tote from Bloomies because a portion of the sales goes to Breast Cancer Research Foundation!


----------



## cheidel

louisprada25 said:


> Here are some pics of my new bag with some bling thanks to all of your great ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2775233
> View attachment 2775234
> View attachment 2775235


 
Love all of your LV accessories, looks great on your bag!!!  Congrats on your new bag!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> LV makes the best accessories
> 
> my loro piana tassels


 
Love those tassels!


----------



## Jenniedel

eehlers said:


> Love this!  I've never tried doing the scarf on the handles of one of my bags.  I love the look, though...is it literally just wrapping it around and tying knots at the end or is there more to it?



Thanks! Yes, I just sort of tie/loop one end first, wrap it around the handle then tie the other end. It takes a little practice haha...I actually learned it here somewhere on tPF. 



cheidel said:


> I love the pink scarf and the charm, it looks very pretty on your bag.  I wish I could tie my scarfs on the handles like that.  I am also a big supporter of breast cancer awareness.  Recently bought the pink lunch tote from Bloomies because a portion of the sales goes to Breast Cancer Research Foundation!



Thank you! I got the bracelet from Hardrock Cafe & proceeds supposedly go to breast cancer research & awareness advocacy. I try to support women's causes as much as I can.


----------



## Jenniedel

louisprada25 said:


> Here are some pics of my new bag with some bling thanks to all of your great ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2775233
> View attachment 2775234
> View attachment 2775235



Lovely accessories! &#127872;



seton said:


> LV makes the best accessories
> 
> my loro piana tassels



Tassels look great on your bag! Love it! &#128151;


----------



## Esquared72

Given it's October, this little guy seems appropriate.


----------



## Jenniedel

eehlers said:


> Given it's October, this little guy seems appropriate.




Very appropriate! My little girl's birthday is Nov. 1 so we love Halloween! &#127875;


----------



## cheidel

Love accessories on my bags, adds a nice touch!  My rhinestone fleur de lis charm on my new SH Le Pliage in gunmetal which I received yesterday.....!!!!!


----------



## louisprada25

cheidel said:


> Love all of your LV accessories, looks great on your bag!!!  Congrats on your new bag!



LC and LV pair up nicely, it must be that French connection.


----------



## haskao

Lovely accessories


----------



## bakeacookie

Coach passport keychain on my tote today!


----------



## cheidel

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 2786211
> 
> 
> Coach passport keychain on my tote today!


 
Very cute!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bakeacookie said:


> Coach passport keychain on my tote today!



Adorable keychain! Makes me want to go travelling this very instant.


----------



## bakeacookie

cheidel said:


> Very cute!!!





frenziedhandbag said:


> Adorable keychain! Makes me want to go travelling this very instant.



Thank you!!


----------



## Esquared72

Coach robot fob on my chocolate LP


----------



## cheidel

eehlers said:


> Coach robot fob on my chocolate LP


Adorable!!!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

eehlers said:


> Coach robot fob on my chocolate LP



I love it!


----------



## bakeacookie

Coach bird fob on my bilberry tote


----------



## Jenniedel

bakeacookie said:


> Coach bird fob on my bilberry tote
> View attachment 2797388




How cute! Love it!


----------



## cheidel

My last name initial key chain charm!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> My last name initial key chain charm!!!



Beautiful!!!! I love the tone on tone effect!


----------



## EGBDF

cheidel said:


> My last name initial key chain charm!!!



Very nice cheidel!


----------



## thedseer

cheidel said:


> My last name initial key chain charm!!!



Nice! I think I need to hop on the camel bandwagon.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Beautiful!!!! I love the tone on tone effect!





EGBDF said:


> Very nice cheidel!





thedseer said:


> Nice! I think I need to hop on the camel bandwagon.





Thanks ladies....!!!!  Well, hop on the camel bandwagon before they are gone!   It is such a lovely and perfect neutral, goes with everything!


----------



## thedseer

cheidel said:


> Thanks ladies....!!!!  Well, hop on the camel bandwagon before they are gone!   It is such a lovely and perfect neutral, goes with everything!



Done! Excited to join the camel club


----------



## cheidel

thedseer said:


> Done! Excited to join the camel club


 
Yay!!!  I am sure you will love it, let us know when she arrives!    Welcome to the club!


----------



## cheidel

She loves bling!!!!    Out today with bling Fleur de lis!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> She loves bling!!!!    Out today with bling Fleur de lis!



I love bling too! She looks stunning with the keyfob! Love the tone on tone look!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> I love bling too! She looks stunning with the keyfob! Love the tone on tone look!


 
Thank you!


----------



## seton

they look perfect together


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> they look perfect together


 
Thank you very much!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Thanks ladies....!!!!  Well, hop on the camel bandwagon before they are gone!   It is such a lovely and perfect neutral, goes with everything!



Awww.... you enabler!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Awww.... you enabler!


 
Enabler??? Who me?????


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Enabler??? Who me?????



Yup! I'm looking at you all right.


----------



## bakeacookie

I think this is a moss medium LP, lol.
With my coach watermelon charm


----------



## seton

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 2803544
> 
> 
> I think this is a moss medium LP, lol.
> With my coach watermelon charm



looks edible and delish!


----------



## Classic_Sophie

I typically don't dress mine up - I just make sure the rest of me looks fabulous!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bakeacookie said:


> I think this is a moss medium LP, lol.
> With my coach watermelon charm



Nice spring green! The watermelon reminds me of a hot summer. Love the combi.


----------



## cheidel

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 2803544
> 
> 
> I think this is a moss medium LP, lol.
> With my coach watermelon charm


 
I love that color, and the charm is perfect with it!!!!!


----------



## bakeacookie

seton said:


> looks edible and delish!





frenziedhandbag said:


> Nice spring green! The watermelon reminds me of a hot summer. Love the combi.





cheidel said:


> I love that color, and the charm is perfect with it!!!!!



Thank you, all!


----------



## Jenniedel

cheidel said:


> She loves bling!!!!    Out today with bling Fleur de lis!



That fleur de lis is such a beauty & goes well with camel LP! 



bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 2803544
> 
> 
> I think this is a moss medium LP, lol.
> With my coach watermelon charm



Love this shade! I like greens. Bag charm is so cute & summery.


----------



## cheidel

Jenniedel said:


> That fleur de lis is such a beauty & goes well with camel LP!
> 
> 
> 
> Love this shade! I like greens. Bag charm is so cute & summery.


 
Thank you, put a different fleur de lis charm on her today.  She loves it...heehee!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Thank you, put a different fleur de lis charm on her today.  She loves it...heehee!



Show show show! I or we here will love to see.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Switching out to LLH Black Planetes and decorating it with a medium Totoro (large totoro is gray). This character is from the movie "My Neighbour Totoro". So happy to see it at the airport in Japan and of course, it had to come home with me.


----------



## EGBDF

frenziedhandbag said:


> Switching out to LLH Black Planetes and decorating it with a medium Totoro (large totoro is gray). This character is from the movie "My Neighbour Totoro". So happy to see it at the airport in Japan and of course, it had to come home with me.



Oh, that's adorable! I just love Totoro!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

EGBDF said:


> Oh, that's adorable! I just love Totoro!



Me too! I regret not bringing home large Tororo (gray) and mini Totoro (white) home. Hey, I'm surprised you knew Totoro,  not many of my friends had seen the movie.  Even the husband didn't know who Totoro is.


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> Switching out to LLH Black Planetes and decorating it with a medium Totoro (large totoro is gray). This character is from the movie "My Neighbour Totoro". So happy to see it at the airport in Japan and of course, it had to come home with me.




dats cute!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> dats cute!



Thank you Seton! I was hoping you'll comment as I can't do a "mention" via phone app. I want to say thank you for the hairtie idea!


----------



## seton




----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Switching out to LLH Black Planetes and decorating it with a medium Totoro (large totoro is gray). This character is from the movie "My Neighbour Totoro". So happy to see it at the airport in Japan and of course, it had to come home with me.


 
Oh so cute!!!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Oh so cute!!!!!



Thank you C!


----------



## seton

Kitty says Hello


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> Kitty says Hello


Oh Kitty looks so adorable!!!


----------



## Apelila

I thought I can only wear this during spring and summer...but lately I'm so into white even in my clothing so my everyday bag is this cute one with bath and body works hula holder hand sanitizer it gives a little pop of cuteness..lol


----------



## MahoganyQT

Apelila said:


> I thought I can only wear this during spring and summer...but lately I'm so into white even in my clothing so my everyday bag is this cute one with bath and body works hula holder hand sanitizer it gives a little pop of cuteness..lol




Cute!!


----------



## Apelila

MahoganyQT said:


> Cute!!


Hey there...thank you Aloha!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> Kitty says Hello



That's adorable and is that Slate? The color looks so rich!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Apelila said:


> I thought I can only wear this during spring and summer...but lately I'm so into white even in my clothing so my everyday bag is this cute one with bath and body works hula holder hand sanitizer it gives a little pop of cuteness..lol



So adorable and I love how it brightens the whole bag! Your white LP looks perfect!  The first LC LP in white I've seen!


----------



## seton

cheidel said:


> Oh Kitty looks so adorable!!!







Apelila said:


> I thought I can only wear this during spring and summer...but lately I'm so into white even in my clothing so my everyday bag is this cute one with bath and body works hula holder hand sanitizer it gives a little pop of cuteness..lol



You're a brave woman! 
That's where I am going next wk, I have a HI charm somewhere. Maybe I'll put it to use.



frenziedhandbag said:


> That's adorable and is that Slate? The color looks so rich!



Ya, that's slate! TY!


----------



## Apelila

Thank you to all of you
Yeah I was thingking to get a matching coin purse in white as well...I'm so loving white right now..Aloha and Mahalo to all have a great day!


----------



## cheidel

Apelila said:


> I thought I can only wear this during spring and summer...but lately I'm so into white even in my clothing so my everyday bag is this cute one with bath and body works hula holder hand sanitizer it gives a little pop of cuteness..lol


Very cute!!!  Enjoy the colors that you love.  I see people in white year round, I think that old Myth is non-existent!


----------



## Apelila

cheidel said:


> Very cute!!!  Enjoy the colors that you love.  I see people in white year round, I think that old Myth is non-existent!


I totally agree with you thank you!


----------



## seton

charm on papier


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> charm on papier


Love the bear charms....perfect on your bag!!!


----------



## Hoya94

My new baby, the navy 1899 from the Longchamp Rockefeller Center store.  The scarf is from the Met store nearby. Thought it would go great with the navy color.


----------



## lanit

I rarely accessorize my bags, but the LC totes are so much fun to add some playful charms to. Petit H terrier charm on my new SM Gris medium tote.


----------



## EGBDF

Hoya94 said:


> My new baby, the navy 1899 from the Longchamp Rockefeller Center store.  The scarf is from the Met store nearby. Thought it would go great with the navy color.
> 
> View attachment 2845042



The scarf looks so nice with the navy!


----------



## Hoya94

EGBDF said:


> The scarf looks so nice with the navy!




Thank you!  I saw it at the Met store and thought "this is for my new bag!"


----------



## cheidel

Fleur de lis charm on 1899 gunmetal!


----------



## lizziejean3

A great bag to accessorize!


----------



## MahoganyQT

lanit said:


> I rarely accessorize my bags, but the LC totes are so much fun to add some playful charms to. Petit H terrier charm on my new SM Gris medium tote.




Cute...I love the combo.


----------



## cheidel

LM Metal gold-large, with scarf (which was a gift from Mom several years ago).


----------



## EGBDF

cheidel said:


> LM Metal gold-large, with scarf (which was a gift from Mom several years ago).



Perfect colors together!


----------



## MahoganyQT

cheidel said:


> LM Metal gold-large, with scarf (which was a gift from Mom several years ago).




Gorgeous!


----------



## cheidel

EGBDF said:


> Perfect colors together!


 


MahoganyQT said:


> Gorgeous!


 
Thanks ladies!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> LM Metal gold-large, with scarf (which was a gift from Mom several years ago).



Loving the contrast of the scarf with the bag!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Loving the contrast of the scarf with the bag!


Thank you!!


----------



## Ebby

I bought my first Longchamp Le Pliage today in Amethyst (on sale) and have already accessorised with a key ring


----------



## cheidel

Ebby said:


> I bought my first Longchamp Le Pliage today in Amethyst (on sale) and have already accessorised with a key ring
> View attachment 2850171


Congrats on your first LP, beautiful color!  Enjoy!


----------



## seton

Ebby said:


> I bought my first Longchamp Le Pliage today in Amethyst (on sale) and have already accessorised with a key ring
> View attachment 2850171



congrats! great choice for a first LP


----------



## cheidel

I knew someone who was going to Paris earlier this month, and I requested the Red Fruits Laduree Keychain.......it arrived today!!!  (large LH gunmetal)


----------



## MahoganyQT

cheidel said:


> I knew someone who was going to Paris earlier this month, and I requested the Red Fruits Laduree Keychain.......it arrived today!!!  (large LH gunmetal)




Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## seton

cheidel said:


> I knew someone who was going to Paris earlier this month, and I requested the Red Fruits Laduree Keychain.......it arrived today!!!  (large LH gunmetal)




Hehehe. Yay! Congrats!


----------



## cheidel

MahoganyQT said:


> Gorgeous! Congrats!


 


seton said:


> Hehehe. Yay! Congrats!


 
Thanks ladies, I love it!   @Seton, you unknowingly enabled me.....yours always looked fab on your LP!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ebby said:


> I bought my first Longchamp Le Pliage today in Amethyst (on sale) and have already accessorised with a key ring



I've bought the same color but still waiting for it to be shipped. Yours look gorgeous with the key ring!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> I knew someone who was going to Paris earlier this month, and I requested the Red Fruits Laduree Keychain.......it arrived today!!!  (large LH gunmetal)



Awww, its perfect! Now I bet it will look as fabulous on the Camel.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Awww, its perfect! Now I bet it will look as fabulous on the Camel.


Thank you!  Have not tried it on the camel LP yet, but I plan to soon and also on my MBMJ bags when I carry them again!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Awww, its perfect! Now I bet it will look as fabulous on the Camel.


Decided to carry SH gunmetal for a while. It looks nice on that one too!


----------



## lee_dya

Just got my le pliage tote in amethyst colour, I accessorised it with Gucci scarf


----------



## cheidel

lee_dya said:


> Just got my le pliage tote in amethyst colour, I accessorised it with Gucci scarf


Love the way you tied the scarf, very pretty on your lovely LP!


----------



## lee_dya

cheidel said:


> Love the way you tied the scarf, very pretty on your lovely LP!



Thank you!


----------



## Jenniedel

lee_dya said:


> Just got my le pliage tote in amethyst colour, I accessorised it with Gucci scarf




Simply lovely! Your scarf complements your bag very well.


----------



## pandorabox

lee_dya said:


> Just got my le pliage tote in amethyst colour, I accessorised it with Gucci scarf


That is very cool.  Never thought to do that.


----------



## Ludmilla

As I'm on a roll of posting pictures in this lovely subforum:

My small Le Pliage in Chocolate with her bag charm.


----------



## Esquared72

Been putting my glow-in-the-dark skull keychain on my LCs lately.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> As I'm on a roll of posting pictures in this lovely subforum:
> 
> My small Le Pliage in Chocolate with her bag charm.




Very cute charm, Ludmilla!&#128525;


----------



## seton

went around doing errands yesterday. 
used my kate spade purse as a charm for the occasion. you cant see it but I attached it with my hearts charms gold bracelet.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Very cute charm, Ludmilla!&#128525;



Thank you, Mariapia!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

seton said:


> went around doing errands yesterday.
> used my kate spade purse as a charm for the occasion. you cant see it but I attached it with my hearts charms gold bracelet.



Very cute...i love the Kate Spade purse.


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> went around doing errands yesterday.
> used my kate spade purse as a charm for the occasion. you cant see it but I attached it with my hearts charms gold bracelet.


Love your LP, and the KS purse looks cute while adding a nice pop of color!!!   Is the LP slate or chocolate?  Cool idea using the gold bracelet!


----------



## seton

cheidel said:


> Love your LP, and the KS purse looks cute while adding a nice pop of color!!!   Is the LP slate or chocolate?  Cool idea using the gold bracelet!




slate


----------



## mimika

I love the scarf! very nice ladies

I put a swarovski key chain as a charm because I think it's really cute


----------



## Inetree

I am trying to find a small scarf to tie a bow on the handle. Haven't found one I like yet.


----------



## seton

mimika said:


> I love the scarf! very nice ladies
> 
> I put a swarovski key chain as a charm because I think it's really cute




thats purdy. i always go in bc i have a friend who has some beautiful pieces but i never find anything.


----------



## Mariapia

mimika said:


> I love the scarf! very nice ladies
> 
> 
> 
> I put a swarovski key chain as a charm because I think it's really cute




Great charm, mimika!


----------



## EGBDF

mimika said:


> I love the scarf! very nice ladies
> 
> I put a swarovski key chain as a charm because I think it's really cute



The charm is adorable!


----------



## cheidel

mimika said:


> I love the scarf! very nice ladies
> 
> I put a swarovski key chain as a charm because I think it's really cute




It is very cute!!!!  Love it!


----------



## seton

Tods fob. Leatha, enamel, metal.
On Myrtille 1932.


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> Tods fob. Leatha, enamel, metal.
> On Myrtille 1932.


 
I love it, such a unique charm!!!!  The myrtille is such a pretty color, must add to my collection soon.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Not the prettiest of bows but I like how it contrasted nicely against the black Planetes. &#128522;


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> Not the prettiest of bows but I like how it contrasted nicely against the black Planetes. &#128522;




you did a great job 
I know from experience that it's harder than it looks.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> you did a great job I know from experience that it's harder than it looks.



Oh yes, the ladies in youtube land make it look so easy. Thank you Seton.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Not the prettiest of bows but I like how it contrasted nicely against the black Planetes. &#128522;


Wow, you did a fantastic job!!!     I love it, and adds a very classy touch to the Planetes!  I must practice this one, will let you know how it comes out!


----------



## KM7029

Wow, so many great ideas!

I ordered a couple of bag charms on eBay, so I hope to post some pics when they come in.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Wow, you did a fantastic job!!!     I love it, and adds a very classy touch to the Planetes!  I must practice this one, will let you know how it comes out!



Thank you C. The scarf was a bit too broad intially. I folded it in half before starting. Have fun dressing yours and you know I will love to see!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

frenziedhandbag said:


> Not the prettiest of bows but I like how it contrasted nicely against the black Planetes. &#128522;



Very classy! What a great way to dress her up!


----------



## tinkerella

Hi lovely ladies on the LC forum, I noticed that many of you actually have pretty charms on your LC and I'd love for you to share these little hanging trinkets and their stories if any! 

I'd start w mine.. Here's pascal (from the movie Rapunzel/Tangled) on my cuir (:absolutely love this little guy!


----------



## JetSetGo!

tinkerella said:


> Hi lovely ladies on the LC forum, I noticed that many of you actually have pretty charms on your LC and I'd love for you to share these little hanging trinkets and their stories if any!
> 
> I'd start w mine.. Here's pascal (from the movie Rapunzel/Tangled) on my cuir (:absolutely love this little guy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110175



I merged your post here!


----------



## tinkerella

JetSetGo! said:


> I merged your post here!




That's so wonderful of you!  thank you JetSet [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## EGBDF

tinkerella said:


> Hi lovely ladies on the LC forum, I noticed that many of you actually have pretty charms on your LC and I'd love for you to share these little hanging trinkets and their stories if any!
> 
> I'd start w mine.. Here's pascal (from the movie Rapunzel/Tangled) on my cuir (:absolutely love this little guy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110175



Very cute!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tinkerella said:


> I'd start w mine.. Here's pascal]



Pascal looks fab and CUTE!


----------



## HesitantShopper

tinkerella said:


> Hi lovely ladies on the LC forum, I noticed that many of you actually have pretty charms on your LC and I'd love for you to share these little hanging trinkets and their stories if any!
> 
> I'd start w mine.. Here's pascal (from the movie Rapunzel/Tangled) on my cuir (:absolutely love this little guy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110175



That's so cute!


----------



## FrenchBulldog

One "edgy" lil Le Pliage


----------



## pbnjam

FrenchBulldog said:


> One "edgy" lil Le Pliage




Very cute charms!


----------



## tinkerella

FrenchBulldog said:


> One "edgy" lil Le Pliage




Unique! Smart to combine two different bag charms and make it truly your own !


----------



## FrenchBulldog

Thanks all.  I love bag charms and thought that much like the infamous "little black dress," the "little black bag" is a perfect canvas and backdrop for making a standout statement of your individuality with bold and colorful charms.


----------



## Tygrrlilley

Happy Cat charm for National Cat Day!


----------



## seton

Tygrrlilley said:


> Happy Cat charm for National Cat Day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3172161




Nice. Kate Spade makes cute fobs.


----------



## louisprada25

Just received my new LP Cuir last week and I can't stop using it, I love this bag! The hardware is silver but I really love the way it looks with my LV brass 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
charm even though it's mixing metals.  Do you ever mix metals with your charms or do you stick to one color hw?


----------



## justwatchin

louisprada25 said:


> Just received my new LP Cuir last week and I can't stop using it, I love this bag! The hardware is silver but I really love the way it looks with my LV brass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3175357
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charm even though it's mixing metals.  Do you ever mix metals with your charms or do you stick to one color hw?


Perfect!


----------



## pbnjam

louisprada25 said:


> Just received my new LP Cuir last week and I can't stop using it, I love this bag! The hardware is silver but I really love the way it looks with my LV brass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3175357
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charm even though it's mixing metals.  Do you ever mix metals with your charms or do you stick to one color hw?




Gorgeous! I didn't think to put LV charm on Longchamp bag but I think the canvas works well here. I used to hate mixing metals but when the charm overall matches I still put it on. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## louisprada25

justwatchin said:


> Perfect!




Thank you so much [emoji3]


----------



## louisprada25

pbnjam said:


> Gorgeous! I didn't think to put LV charm on Longchamp bag but I think the canvas works well here. I used to hate mixing metals but when the charm overall matches I still put it on. Thanks for the idea!




Thank you! I thought that the natural color of the LC Cuir reminded me of the Vachetta on the LV once it patinas so I thought the charm brought it out.  I never mixed hardware before either but I agree, the charm color worked so I'm happy.  It's fun to add a little charm to these bags, although they are "charming" already[emoji3]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

louisprada25 said:


> Do you ever mix metals with your charms or do you stick to one color hw?



Love the rich color of your Cuir! That key charm looks splendid. I used to be concerned about matching hardware but now I just hang whatever I like.


----------



## SmokieDragon

louisprada25 said:


> Just received my new LP Cuir last week and I can't stop using it, I love this bag! The hardware is silver but I really love the way it looks with my LV brass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3175357
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charm even though it's mixing metals.  Do you ever mix metals with your charms or do you stick to one color hw?



Love how your Medium Natural Cuir looks! I mix my charms - too much trouble to worry about hw cos it's very hard to find a nice charm with the correct hw colour, LOL! 

Or maybe not matching the hw also mirrors my habits with jewellery - I always mix my white and yellow gold pieces on any given day


----------



## HesitantShopper

louisprada25 said:


> Just received my new LP Cuir last week and I can't stop using it, I love this bag! The hardware is silver but I really love the way it looks with my LV brass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3175357
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charm even though it's mixing metals.  Do you ever mix metals with your charms or do you stick to one color hw?



Oh looks so soft(and i know LC leather so know it is lol) the charm is perfect on it! as for HW? nah, i don't worry i often have GHW on my bags but only wear sterling jewelry.


----------



## karilux

Yes I love to add something special to my lc


----------



## sr1856

karilux said:


> Yes I love to add something special to my lc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203217



nice combination LC and LV. i have the same red LP and a few well patina LV luggage tags that i could put to use.


----------



## karilux

The tags look nice in LC bags and they  are an easy bag charm to put in the handle


----------



## seton

karilux said:


> Yes I love to add something special to my lc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203217




welcome to the forum and that red is so pretty!


----------



## SmokieDragon

karilux said:


> Yes I love to add something special to my lc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203217



This is a truly lovely combination! Red scarf with your LP = perfection!


----------



## karilux

Thanks @seton and @SmokieDragon  the scarf is also a bag charm from Carolina Herrera


----------



## hitt

Happy Christmas, lovelies! My aunt had a connecting flight in South Korea and she bought this cute bride keychain. It is too precious to bang against my keys so I thought it would be perfect for my mini Planetes.


----------



## EGBDF

hitt said:


> Happy Christmas, lovelies! My aunt had a connecting flight in South Korea and she bought this cute bride keychain. It is too precious to bang against my keys so I thought it would be perfect for my mini Planetes.



Very cute!


----------



## HesitantShopper

hitt said:


> Happy Christmas, lovelies! My aunt had a connecting flight in South Korea and she bought this cute bride keychain. It is too precious to bang against my keys so I thought it would be perfect for my mini Planetes.



What a cute addition!


----------



## pbnjam

hitt said:


> Happy Christmas, lovelies! My aunt had a connecting flight in South Korea and she bought this cute bride keychain. It is too precious to bang against my keys so I thought it would be perfect for my mini Planetes.




The charm is too cute! Merry Christmas to you too! [emoji319]


----------



## cheidel

karilux said:


> Yes I love to add something special to my lc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203217


Great idea, adds a nice personal touch to your LP!  Love the look of the luggage tag.  I have the same LV luggage tag, but never thought of using it on my LP bag.  &#128522;


----------



## cheidel

hitt said:


> Happy Christmas, lovelies! My aunt had a connecting flight in South Korea and she bought this cute bride keychain. It is too precious to bang against my keys so I thought it would be perfect for my mini Planetes.


Looks adorable on your bag!!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

hitt said:


> Happy Christmas, lovelies! My aunt had a connecting flight in South Korea and she bought this cute bride keychain. It is too precious to bang against my keys so I thought it would be perfect for my mini Planetes.



Very pretty!


----------



## gkfantasy

I accessorize my Longchamp Neo using an old necklace to hold a charm of my name ~


----------



## pbnjam

gkfantasy said:


> I accessorize my Longchamp Neo using an old necklace to hold a charm of my name ~




Love this color. The charm is lovely too!


----------



## seton

gkfantasy said:


> I accessorize my Longchamp Neo using an old necklace to hold a charm of my name ~



pretty charm.


from my archives

kate spade maise fob on cyclamen
hermes rocabar twilly on brown
loro piana fob on indigo and maryK
hermes breloque on paprika


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> hermes rocabar twilly on brown



Really love how you've accessorised the Roseau Heritage! Gives me an idea for mine


----------



## hitt

seton said:


> pretty charm.
> 
> 
> from my archives
> 
> kate spade maise fob on cyclamen
> hermes rocabar twilly on brown
> loro piana fob on indigo and maryK
> hermes breloque on paprika


Gorgeous! That last bag, the Veau Foulonne/Le Foulonne.  What's the name of that beauty? I love how it has a long strap!


----------



## seton

SmokieDragon said:


> Really love how you've accessorised the Roseau Heritage! Gives me an idea for mine



TY. Can't wait to see how u accessorize urs. 





hitt said:


> Gorgeous! That last bag, the Veau Foulonne/Le Foulonne.  What's the name of that beauty? I love how it has a long strap!



TY. It was prosaically just called "Briefcase" on the website. This is how it looked on their site. I added my own strap and fob to it.


----------



## hitt

seton said:


> TY. Can't wait to see how u accessorize urs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TY. It was prosaically just called "Briefcase" on the website. This is how it looked on their site. I added my own strap and fob to it.


STOP IT! Really? That strap is perfect! Was it from another Veau Foulonne bag you had, if not do share where you got that perfect strap?! 

Hold up.  Does the back of the "Briefcase" you just shared have the two zipper compartments in the other side? Your bag has two zippers and I adore it. 

Argh. Looking back at your post and it is in inspiration as to what you can transform you bags into by adding a strap and charms. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## seton

hitt said:


> STOP IT! Really? That strap is perfect! Was it from another Veau Foulonne bag you had, if not do share where you got that perfect strap?!
> 
> Hold up.  Does the back of the "Briefcase" you just shared have the two zipper compartments in the other side? Your bag has two zippers and I adore it.
> 
> Argh. Looking back at your post and it is in inspiration as to what you can transform you bags into by adding a strap and charms. Thank you for sharing!




You have a good eye.  Yes, the strap is also foulonne taken from another bag. And I do use the "back" side with the two zippers and logo more than the other side. It was from the Men Dept so looks better in a fun color like Duck Blue or Paprika. The Duck Blue one was great, except I don't do teals. It also came in Vermillion.


----------



## hitt

seton said:


> You have a good eye.  Yes, the strap is also foulonne taken from another bag. And I do use the "back" side with the two zippers and logo more than the other side. It was from the Men Dept so looks better in a fun color like Duck Blue or Paprika. The Duck Blue one was great, except I don't do teals. It also came in Vermillion.


Goodness. Thank you for going into more detail. That briefcase is definitely going on my list of bags I need to keep an eye out for! I am drawn more to the Paprika and Vermillion. Argh, I can't stop looking at your post.


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> TY. Can't wait to see how u accessorize urs.
> 
> TY. It was prosaically just called "Briefcase" on the website. This is how it looked on their site. I added my own strap and fob to it.



Need to buy an LC scarf first, hehe! Will be looking out for a nice one 

Love how you added a Foulonne strap to go with the bag! That is awesome - really gives the bag a whole new look!


----------



## MiaBorsa

I found this darling little Eiffel Tower zipper pull on Etsy.   I put it on my Cuir, but it would look cute on most LC zippers!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

hitt said:


> Happy Christmas, lovelies.



So adorable! love it!


----------



## pbnjam

MiaBorsa said:


> I found this darling little Eiffel Tower zipper pull on Etsy.   I put it on my Cuir, but it would look cute on most LC zippers!!




Very cute! Looks like it belongs there! [emoji2]


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> pretty charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from my archives
> 
> 
> 
> kate spade maise fob on cyclamen
> 
> hermes rocabar twilly on brown
> 
> loro piana fob on indigo and maryK
> 
> hermes breloque on paprika




I really like your Loro Piana charm. [emoji7] Leather charms are my favorite.


----------



## EGBDF

MiaBorsa said:


> I found this darling little Eiffel Tower zipper pull on Etsy.   I put it on my Cuir, but it would look cute on most LC zippers!!



So cute!


----------



## seton

pbnjam said:


> I really like your Loro Piana charm. [emoji7] Leather charms are my favorite.




TY, darlin' Your bagcharm collex is amazin' 

Yeah. leatha charms are the way to go. I just saw these alligator ET charms from niloti. The price is just all right tho.


----------



## MiaBorsa

pbnjam said:


> Very cute! Looks like it belongs there! [emoji2]





EGBDF said:


> So cute!



Thanks!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> pretty charm.
> 
> 
> from my archives
> 
> kate spade maise fob on cyclamen
> hermes rocabar twilly on brown
> loro piana fob on indigo and maryK
> hermes breloque on paprika


All accessories are lovely, gorgeous and classy!!!


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> TY, darlin' Your bagcharm collex is amazin'
> 
> Yeah. leatha charms are the way to go. I just saw these alligator ET charms from niloti. The price is just all right tho.




Those are pretty! I don't want to know how much they cost... [emoji28]


----------



## historygal

Today I took to work my duck blue 1899 with my newly acquired Longchamp silk scarf.  Still trying to figure out how to best tie it since I'm not to big on bows.  The duck blue is kind of a weird blue to match, but I think the scarf colors look OK with it. Also please excuse my ugly cubicle wall.


----------



## cheidel

historygal said:


> Today I took to work my duck blue 1899 with my newly acquired Longchamp silk scarf.  Still trying to figure out how to best tie it since I'm not to big on bows.  The duck blue is kind of a weird blue to match, but I think the scarf colors look OK with it. Also please excuse my ugly cubicle wall.
> View attachment 3259838


I think the scarf looks great on your LP!


----------



## seton

cheidel said:


> All accessories are lovely, gorgeous and classy!!!








pbnjam said:


> Those are pretty! I don't want to know how much they cost... [emoji28]



No, we dont want to know. 





historygal said:


> Today I took to work my duck blue 1899 with my newly acquired Longchamp silk scarf.  Still trying to figure out how to best tie it since I'm not to big on bows.  The duck blue is kind of a weird blue to match, but I think the scarf colors look OK with it. Also please excuse my ugly cubicle wall.
> View attachment 3259838



I agree that duck blu is hard to match but it looks pretty.


----------



## tinkerella

Went to Bangkok recently and got this to match my black cuir ! Heard that elephants bring luck


----------



## EGBDF

tinkerella said:


> Went to Bangkok recently and got this to match my black cuir ! Heard that elephants bring luck



Very unique


----------



## Ludmilla

tinkerella said:


> Went to Bangkok recently and got this to match my black cuir ! Heard that elephants bring luck




Very cute! That elephant will definitely bring you luck. [emoji4]


----------



## MiaBorsa

tinkerella said:


> Went to Bangkok recently and got this to match my black cuir ! Heard that elephants bring luck



So cute!   Is he heavy?


----------



## MiaBorsa

Laduree on my slate LHLP.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I found an old Dooney luggage tag thing in my "odds n ends" drawer.  I took the brass duck off and the luggage tag works pretty well on the LP.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

historygal said:


> Today I took to work my duck blue 1899 with my newly acquired Longchamp silk scarf.



The scarf goes very well with your bag. Duck Blu is one of a kind of blue. I like it. 



tinkerella said:


> Heard that elephants bring luck



I adore elephants! They symbolise patience, wisdom and strength. Great match.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MiaBorsa said:


> Laduree





MiaBorsa said:


> I found



Lovely!


----------



## mandabear

tinkerella said:


> Went to Bangkok recently and got this to match my black cuir ! Heard that elephants bring luck



That is adorable!


----------



## mandabear

MiaBorsa said:


> Laduree on my slate LHLP.



I've been wanting a Laduree macaron charm for ages. It looks perfect with your slate LP.


----------



## tinkerella

MiaBorsa said:


> Laduree on my slate LHLP.




I've always wanted a laduree Keychain but can't seem to find a color combi I like. Yours matches your bag perfectly  (p.s the elephant is very lightweight actually as it's made of leather!)


----------



## historygal

cheidel said:


> I think the scarf looks great on your LP!




I agree that duck blu is hard to match but it looks pretty. [/QUOTE]




frenziedhandbag said:


> The scarf goes very well with your bag. Duck Blu is one of a kind of blue. I like it.
> 
> Thanks all!


----------



## historygal

seton said:


> :
> I agree that duck blu is hard to match but it looks pretty.





frenziedhandbag said:


> The scarf goes very well with your bag. Duck Blu is one of a kind of blue. I like it.



Thanks Seton and frenziehandbag!  Sorry for the double post.  Still trying to figure out the multi quote feature


----------



## MiaBorsa

frenziedhandbag said:


> Lovely!





mandabear said:


> I've been wanting a Laduree macaron charm for ages. It looks perfect with your slate LP.





tinkerella said:


> I've always wanted a laduree Keychain but can't seem to find a color combi I like. Yours matches your bag perfectly  (p.s the elephant is very lightweight actually as it's made of leather!)



Thanks, everyone.


----------



## cheidel

tinkerella said:


> Went to Bangkok recently and got this to match my black cuir ! Heard that elephants bring luck


I love elephants, and it looks very cute on your Cuir!!!  Is it a leather elephant?


----------



## cheidel

MiaBorsa said:


> I found this darling little Eiffel Tower zipper pull on Etsy.   I put it on my Cuir, but it would look cute on most LC zippers!!


Very cute!!!


----------



## tinkerella

cheidel said:


> I love elephants, and it looks very cute on your Cuir!!!  Is it a leather elephant?




Thanks cheidel! Yes indeed! you have sharp eyes. I actually bought two of them so I do have another one in navy. I was thinking maybe I need another cuir to hang the navy elephant lol!


----------



## bakeacookie

Great Wall of China with an Hermes monkey



I can't spell the name of this bag with a Bally B


----------



## MiaBorsa

bakeacookie said:


> Great Wall of China with an Hermes monkey
> View attachment 3266673
> 
> 
> I can't spell the name of this bag with a Bally B
> View attachment 3266674



Those look great!


----------



## bakeacookie

MiaBorsa said:


> Those look great!



Thank you!


----------



## sleepykris

bakeacookie said:


> Great Wall of China with an Hermes monkey
> View attachment 3266673
> 
> 
> I can't spell the name of this bag with a Bally B
> View attachment 3266674


I love both of them!    together, they remind me of mint chocolate


----------



## seton

bakeacookie said:


> Great Wall of China with an Hermes monkey
> View attachment 3266673
> 
> 
> I can't spell the name of this bag with a Bally B
> View attachment 3266674




I love both your charms!


----------



## MMaiko

bakeacookie said:


> Great Wall of China with an Hermes monkey
> View attachment 3266673
> 
> 
> I can't spell the name of this bag with a Bally B
> View attachment 3266674




Both look great!


----------



## cheidel

bakeacookie said:


> Great Wall of China with an Hermes monkey
> View attachment 3266673
> 
> 
> I can't spell the name of this bag with a Bally B
> View attachment 3266674


Both charms are adoreable, love your GWofC LP!!!


----------



## bakeacookie

sleepykris said:


> I love both of them!    together, they remind me of mint chocolate







seton said:


> I love both your charms!







MMaiko said:


> Both look great!







cheidel said:


> Both charms are adoreable, love your GWofC LP!!!




Thank you all!


----------



## tinkerella

bakeacookie said:


> Great Wall of China with an Hermes monkey
> 
> I can't spell the name of this bag with a Bally B




So cute !! Love the monkey w the Great Wall of China! Was that meant to be in line w the lunar new year?


----------



## jpark2

bakeacookie said:


> Great Wall of China with an Hermes monkey
> View attachment 3266673
> 
> 
> I can't spell the name of this bag with a Bally B
> View attachment 3266674




You did a great job coordinating these! I especially love the orange monkey against the olive nylon. Its so appropriate for the lunar new year, too. Awesome on so many levels


----------



## bakeacookie

tinkerella said:


> So cute !! Love the monkey w the Great Wall of China! Was that meant to be in line w the lunar new year?



Yes! [emoji4]



Blissroads said:


> You did a great job coordinating these! I especially love the orange monkey against the olive nylon. Its so appropriate for the lunar new year, too. Awesome on so many levels




Thank you!


----------



## HesitantShopper

bakeacookie said:


> Great Wall of China with an Hermes monkey
> View attachment 3266673
> 
> 
> I can't spell the name of this bag with a Bally B
> View attachment 3266674



Looks great!


----------



## bakeacookie

HesitantShopper said:


> Looks great!



Thanks!


----------



## cheidel

Found these two lovely charms on sale at Nordies this week!!!  I chose silvertone to match the hardware on my LC Cuir bags!


----------



## MiaBorsa

cheidel said:


> Found these two lovely charms on sale at Nordies this week!!!  I chose silvertone to match the hardware on my LC Cuir bags!



How cute are those!   It's harder to find the silvertone charms.   Congrats!!


----------



## hitt

cheidel said:


> Found these two lovely charms on sale at Nordies this week!!!  I chose silvertone to match the hardware on my LC Cuir bags!


Absolutely adorable! I love the pop of color(s) from the rainbow charm against the black LPC. Fantastic!


----------



## EGBDF

cheidel said:


> Found these two lovely charms on sale at Nordies this week!!!  I chose silvertone to match the hardware on my LC Cuir bags!



Nice! I like rainbows.


----------



## pbnjam

cheidel said:


> Found these two lovely charms on sale at Nordies this week!!!  I chose silvertone to match the hardware on my LC Cuir bags!




Cute charms! [emoji304]


----------



## cheidel

MiaBorsa said:


> How cute are those!   It's harder to find the silvertone charms.   Congrats!!


Well, I've seen silver charms, but not any that I really like.  But Nordies had several on sale this week!  Thank you!  Btw, my lovely Natural Cuir arrived today, posted her pic on My Cuir Collection Thread.....thanks for your help again!!!


----------



## cheidel

hitt said:


> Absolutely adorable! I love the pop of color(s) from the rainbow charm against the black LPC. Fantastic!


Thank you!!!!


----------



## cheidel

EGBDF said:


> Nice! I like rainbows.


 


pbnjam said:


> Cute charms! [emoji304]


 
Thank you both!  I finally found silvertone charms that I really like.  LOL


----------



## MiaBorsa

cheidel said:


> Well, I've seen silver charms, but not any that I really like.  But Nordies had several on sale this week!  Thank you!  Btw, my lovely Natural Cuir arrived today, posted her pic on My Cuir Collection Thread.....thanks for your help again!!!



   I saw your new Cuir; she's a stunner.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

cheidel said:


> Found these two lovely charms on sale at Nordies this week!!!  I chose silvertone to match the hardware on my LC Cuir bags!



I bought the same letter C charm this week!


----------



## HesitantShopper

cheidel said:


> Found these two lovely charms on sale at Nordies this week!!!  I chose silvertone to match the hardware on my LC Cuir bags!



Aren't they cute! great finds.


----------



## cheidel

MiaBorsa said:


> I saw your new Cuir; she's a stunner.


----------



## cheidel

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I bought the same letter C charm this week!


Oh, so cool....!!!  Enjoy!!!


----------



## cheidel

HesitantShopper said:


> Aren't they cute! great finds.


Thank you!


----------



## bakeacookie

cheidel said:


> Found these two lovely charms on sale at Nordies this week!!!  I chose silvertone to match the hardware on my LC Cuir bags!



Love the rainbow charm!


----------



## cheidel

bakeacookie said:


> Love the rainbow charm!


Thanks!  Sale still going on at Nordies so I just purchased a leather Vince Camuto bag charm!!! &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tinkerella said:


> I was thinking maybe I need another cuir to hang the navy elephant lol!



uh huh... *nods
You do need another Cuir. [emoji13]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bakeacookie said:


> Great Wall of China



Cute charms! How apt to pair the monkey with the Great Wall of China LP. This year is the year of the Monkey. [emoji205]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Found these two lovely charms



Lovely charms! That rainbow is so cheery. NEED!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Lovely charms! That rainbow is so cheery. NEED!


Thanks my friend!  Hurry and catch the sale on Nordies!!!!


----------



## EGBDF

cheidel said:


> Thanks my friend!  Hurry and catch the sale on Nordies!!!!



Ok, I was just looking at their sale-did you see the pouches with leather 'stickers' from this same line? They are cute, though I wonder how you're supposed to attach them to the bag.
I ended up ordering a pair of AGL shoes


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Thanks my friend!  Hurry and catch the sale on Nordies!!!!


I couldn't decide. They all look so cute and I wandered.... again.... to Yoga leggings and sneakers. LOL!


----------



## cheidel

EGBDF said:


> Ok, I was just looking at their sale-did you see the pouches with leather 'stickers' from this same line? They are cute, though I wonder how you're supposed to attach them to the bag.
> I ended up ordering a pair of AGL shoes


I saw the stickers set, so cute.  But unsure how to attach them, and not sure if it would damage a bag.  So, I didn't get them.  But did you see the leather Vince Camuto bag charms???  I got the blue, black and grey one!!!!  I thought it would look good on my black Cuir!    The AGL shoes are nice!


----------



## EGBDF

cheidel said:


> I saw the stickers set, so cute.  But unsure how to attach them, and not sure if it would damage a bag.  So, I didn't get them.  But did you see the leather Vince Camuto bag charms???  I got the blue, black and grey one!!!!  I thought it would look good on my black Cuir!    The AGL shoes are nice!



I was looking at that same Vince Camuto! It's so pretty but it's so big! It would look great on LC.


----------



## cheidel

Vince Camuto leather tassel charm, a big charm, perfect for a big bag!   LeSportsac cosmetic case, and Jonathan Adler leather pouch!!!  (Halogen scarf on sale from Nordies).


----------



## EGBDF

cheidel said:


> Vince Camuto leather tassel charm, a big charm, perfect for a big bag!   LeSportsac cosmetic case, and Jonathan Adler leather pouch!!!  (Halogen scarf on sale from Nordies).



Mine came today, Cheidel, and I really like it! It's not too heavy and will go perfectly on my  black 1899s. Did you have to thread it through the loop from the bottom of the tassels? I haven't tried it yet but I really think I might FINALLY use a bag charm. Haha. I've collected a few but I just never use them.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

cheidel said:


> I saw the stickers set, so cute.  But unsure how to attach them, and not sure if it would damage a bag.  So, I didn't get them.  But did you see the leather Vince Camuto bag charms???  I got the blue, black and grey one!!!!  I thought it would look good on my black Cuir!    The AGL shoes are nice!



Don't get the stickers pouch. The stickers keep falling off. It's worse if you stuff your pouch with items that aren't flat. It's cute to look at but not practical to use. I may go to the craft store to buy leather glue to see if it would keep the stickers on. I'll try to post pictures later.


----------



## cheidel

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Don't get the stickers pouch. The stickers keep falling off. It's worse if you stuff your pouch with items that aren't flat. It's cute to look at but not practical to use. I may go to the craft store to buy leather glue to see if it would keep the stickers on. I'll try to post pictures later.


Thanks for the helpful info.!!!


----------



## dotty8

MiaBorsa said:


> Laduree on my slate LHLP.


 
Nice


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Rainy today so I decided to carry my first Longchamp handbag. It`s been a long time since I last carried her. 

 I have handbags that cost 30 x more but she is still one of my favorites.


----------



## cheidel

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Rainy today so I decided to carry my first Longchamp handbag. It`s been a long time since I last carried her.
> 
> I have handbags that cost 30 x more but she is still one of my favorites.


Oh the black LP is such a classic!  She looks great with the Laduree!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Rainy today so I decided to carry my first Longchamp handbag. It`s been a long time since I last carried her.
> 
> I have handbags that cost 30 x more but she is still one of my favorites.




Very pretty! I need that charm, too. [emoji4]


----------



## EGBDF

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Rainy today so I decided to carry my first Longchamp handbag. It`s been a long time since I last carried her.
> 
> I have handbags that cost 30 x more but she is still one of my favorites.



Such a classic bag, love it with the Laduree.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Rainy today so I decided to carry my first Longchamp handbag.



Timeless. Love the Laduree charm too!


----------



## HesitantShopper

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Rainy today so I decided to carry my first Longchamp handbag. It`s been a long time since I last carried her.
> 
> I have handbags that cost 30 x more but she is still one of my favorites.



Great classic! love the charm too.


----------



## tinkerella

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Rainy today so I decided to carry my first Longchamp handbag. It`s been a long time since I last carried her.
> 
> I have handbags that cost 30 x more but she is still one of my favorites.




Love love love your bag charm! Hope to get one someday... Laduree is expensive where I'm from!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

tinkerella said:


> Love love love your bag charm! Hope to get one someday... Laduree is expensive where I'm from!



I hope you can get one... I have 4 and I love them all! I try to post pics of the others soon.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

cheidel said:


> Oh the black LP is such a classic!  She looks great with the Laduree!!!





Ludmilla said:


> Very pretty! I need that charm, too. [emoji4]





EGBDF said:


> Such a classic bag, love it with the Laduree.






HesitantShopper said:


> Great classic! love the charm too.



Thanks ladies... I don`t post much in Longchamp forum but I`ve been a lurker here for 2 years. The ladies in the Longchamp forum are by far my favorite. Each one of you are not only kind & helpful but also unpretentious. Watching all of you I now have 5 Longchamp handbags (2 are custom) & about 7 wristlets/pouches and I love them all. I`ll try to become more active here so I can become a part of the Longchamp family.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

HandbagDiva354 said:


> ladies in the Longchamp forum are by far my favorite. Each one of you are not only kind & helpful but also unpretentious.I`ll try to become more active here so I can become a part of the Longchamp family.



That is a very sweet thing to say. [emoji7] You know, u are already part of the LC family regardless whether one is active or not in PF. Commitments get in the way at times and so long as you are enjoying LC, that is all it matters. [emoji130]


----------



## sleepykris

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Rainy today so I decided to carry my first Longchamp handbag. It`s been a long time since I last carried her.
> 
> I have handbags that cost 30 x more but she is still one of my favorites.



Gosh, so cute and the charm is so perfect.  I might have to get a laduree charm soon!  &#55356;&#57185;&#55356;&#57196;


----------



## HandbagDiva354

I hurried home today to ditch my heavy LV Retiro Noir for my custom Longchamp LE PLIAGE
(too bad my picture doesn`t display her true colors)


----------



## frenziedhandbag

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I hurried home today



Pink beauty! So beautiful! Do share what the colors are?


----------



## HandbagDiva354

frenziedhandbag said:


> Pink beauty! So beautiful! Do share what the colors are?



You are so kind. 
These are the official colors:
Main color : Cyclamen
Stripe color : Pink
Hardware : Nickel

The true colors are richer than my photo


----------



## EGBDF

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I hurried home today to ditch my heavy LV Retiro Noir for my custom Longchamp LE PLIAGE
> (too bad my picture doesn`t display her true colors)



So pretty!


----------



## tinkerella

Agree w both frenzied and EGBDF! The colors make me feel so happy just looking at them.


----------



## paula3boys

HandbagDiva354 said:


> You are so kind.
> 
> These are the official colors:
> 
> Main color : Cyclamen
> 
> Stripe color : Pink
> 
> Hardware : Nickel
> 
> 
> 
> The true colors are richer than my photo




These are the colors I was playing with when on customize page the other day. Thanks for sharing! So pretty in pink


----------



## frenziedhandbag

HandbagDiva354 said:


> You are so kind.



I'm in love with Cyclamen. Your bag is too pretty! Of all hardwares, nickel has my heart. I had nickel hardware on my custom too.


----------



## cheidel

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I hurried home today to ditch my heavy LV Retiro Noir for my custom Longchamp LE PLIAGE
> (too bad my picture doesn`t display her true colors)


Your LP is beautiful, love the color combo.  The Eiffel charms are perfect charms for the LP!!!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Earlier this week at breakfast....


----------



## pbnjam

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Earlier this week at breakfast....
> 
> 
> View attachment 3305529




I like this! Is it cyclamen and girl? Love the charm!


----------



## LuvAllBags

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I hurried home today to ditch my heavy LV Retiro Noir for my custom Longchamp LE PLIAGE
> 
> (too bad my picture doesn`t display her true colors)




Beautiful!!!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

pbnjam said:


> I like this! Is it cyclamen and girl? Love the charm!



I bought this in November. The colors are cyclamen and pink


----------



## Ann_Margaret

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I hurried home today to ditch my heavy LV Retiro Noir for my custom Longchamp LE PLIAGE
> (too bad my picture doesn`t display her true colors)



Beautiful color combination and the eiffel towers complement it so well! Congrats on your beautifull bag!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Ann_Margaret said:


> Beautiful color combination and the eiffel towers complement it so well! Congrats on your beautifull bag!




Thank you!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Riding shotgun with me today.


----------



## seton

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Earlier this week at breakfast....
> 
> 
> View attachment 3305529





HandbagDiva354 said:


> Riding shotgun with me today.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3307774




I saw the first pic on LP's IG and suspected it was yours. Well coordinated.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

seton said:


> I saw the first pic on LP's IG and suspected it was yours. Well coordinated.



Thanks...yes, Beon put her on his instagram page.


----------



## ManilaMama

Great inspiration photos here, ladies! 

I'm gonna go see if I can find a cute plush charm around the house now!


----------



## bakeacookie

The Burberry Bobby bear on my Big Ben tote


----------



## EGBDF

bakeacookie said:


> The Burberry Bobby bear on my Big Ben tote
> View attachment 3350318



That's a perfect pairing!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

bakeacookie said:


> The Burberry Bobby bear on my Big Ben tote
> View attachment 3350318



So cute!


----------



## bakeacookie

EGBDF said:


> That's a perfect pairing!



Thank you!



HandbagDiva354 said:


> So cute!




Thank you!


----------



## pbnjam

bakeacookie said:


> The Burberry Bobby bear on my Big Ben tote
> View attachment 3350318




Perfect and so cute!


----------



## bakeacookie

pbnjam said:


> Perfect and so cute!



thank you!


----------



## sr1856

bakeacookie said:


> The Burberry Bobby bear on my Big Ben tote
> View attachment 3350318



beary nice.


----------



## Ludmilla

bakeacookie said:


> The Burberry Bobby bear on my Big Ben tote
> View attachment 3350318




Lovely! Hmmm. I may need that Big Ben tote.... [emoji4]


----------



## bakeacookie

sr1856 said:


> beary nice.




Thanks! 



Ludmilla said:


> Lovely! Hmmm. I may need that Big Ben tote.... [emoji4]




It's a total need for me haha. I love this bag.


----------



## seton

bakeacookie said:


> The Burberry Bobby bear on my Big Ben tote
> View attachment 3350318




this is perfection!


----------



## bakeacookie

seton said:


> this is perfection!



Thank you!


----------



## seton

one-off sample Minkoff Perry fob on my Tribu


----------



## elation

seton said:


> one-off sample Minkoff Perry fob on my Tribu



Oh wow, what a find on the sample Perry fob!  They look great together!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Earlier this week at breakfast....



I feel the Japanese lady charm is the perfect compliment to your custom. Love the colors of your custom too. 



HandbagDiva354 said:


> Riding shotgun with me today.



Gunmetal? The embroidery pops against it. Very nice! 



bakeacookie said:


> The Burberry Bobby bear on my Big Ben tote



Awww.... You had just increased my NEED level for this bag million fold! 



seton said:


> one-off sample Minkoff Perry fob on my Tribu


That fob is so cute!


----------



## seton

elation said:


> Oh wow, what a find on the sample Perry fob!  They look great together!





frenziedhandbag said:


> I fe
> 
> 
> That fob is so cute!




thank u both!


----------



## bakeacookie

I have a matching Statue of Liberty key ring on my Statue of Liberty tote


----------



## paula3boys

bakeacookie said:


> I have a matching Statue of Liberty key ring on my Statue of Liberty tote
> View attachment 3363329




I haven't seen this color yet. Love it


----------



## bakeacookie

paula3boys said:


> I haven't seen this color yet. Love it




Thanks! I think it's a couple years old, it was on Bloomingdales briefly, which is how I got it.


----------



## HesitantShopper

bakeacookie said:


> I have a matching Statue of Liberty key ring on my Statue of Liberty tote
> View attachment 3363329



Oh that is a pretty color! not seen a SOL done in it.


----------



## bakeacookie

HesitantShopper said:


> Oh that is a pretty color! not seen a SOL done in it.




Thank you!


----------



## bagidiotic

No I don't
Maybe just identification tag probably


----------



## lobeey

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Rainy today so I decided to carry my first Longchamp handbag. It`s been a long time since I last carried her.
> 
> I have handbags that cost 30 x more but she is still one of my favorites.


Laduree charm is always love !!


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

With a furry bag charm 
	

		
			
		

		
	




But my mom owns this bag now. I just got a new one! [emoji4]


----------



## pisabella

Disneyland glittery coin purse hanging from my neo zipper pull...wish it fit around the strap!


----------



## SmokieDragon

pisabella said:


> Disneyland glittery coin purse hanging from my neo zipper pull...wish it fit around the strap!



Here's an idea for you: just use a hair tie like what is in an earlier post on this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/...ngchamp-tote-bags.854365/page-6#post-27418716 (look at post no. 156)


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I thought these would be such a fun way to dress up the cuir I've been dreaming of getting! I absolutely adore personalization…went through this whole thread and fell in love with everyone's purses and charms. Definitely want to put a tiny Eiffel Tower and a tiny stack of macarons on my zipper (: hopefully one day I can show a picture of what I've done in real life!


----------



## Happyhippo

Hello!  My first post here ever, please guide me elsewhere if this is not the right place.

I'm trying to find ways to use this silk scarf, possibly as a bag accessory. Does it work? Feedback much appreciated


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Happyhippo said:


> View attachment 3457938
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello!  My first post here ever, please guide me elsewhere if this is not the right place.
> 
> I'm trying to find ways to use this silk scarf, possibly as a bag accessory. Does it work? Feedback much appreciated



Looks great! ​


----------



## Ludmilla

Happyhippo said:


> View attachment 3457938
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello!  My first post here ever, please guide me elsewhere if this is not the right place.
> 
> I'm trying to find ways to use this silk scarf, possibly as a bag accessory. Does it work? Feedback much appreciated



Love it!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Happyhippo said:


> View attachment 3457938
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello!  My first post here ever, please guide me elsewhere if this is not the right place.
> 
> I'm trying to find ways to use this silk scarf, possibly as a bag accessory. Does it work? Feedback much appreciated



We are bag twins! Sadly, when it comes to skills with a scarf, we are not twins as you have great skills while mine are errrrr not worth mentioning!


----------



## Happyhippo

SmokieDragon said:


> We are bag twins! Sadly, when it comes to skills with a scarf, we are not twins as you have great skills while mine are errrrr not worth mentioning!


Bag twins! How nice!  Thanks for the kind words, but tbh this is the only scarf trick that I can do... Others I have tried look great first, but tend to fall apart soon after


----------



## bakeacookie

Bumping this up!


----------



## bakeacookie




----------



## CookyMonster

My business travel companion, with charm from Coach [emoji48]


----------



## Ludmilla

Ms Foulonné and her new charm.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Not a tote, but I thought I'd share anyway! Here's my Le Pliage Cuir Crossbody in Pink [emoji4]


I know it's not everyone's taste [emoji12] but I love colors and happy little things, and I'm in my early 20's so no harm done [emoji178]


----------



## SmokieDragon

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Not a tote, but I thought I'd share anyway! Here's my Le Pliage Cuir Crossbody in Pink [emoji4]
> View attachment 3574344
> 
> I know it's not everyone's taste [emoji12] but I love colors and happy little things, and I'm in my early 20's so no harm done [emoji178]



That charm is just too cute! Now I'm thinking about eating a cupcake!


----------



## Ludmilla

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Not a tote, but I thought I'd share anyway! Here's my Le Pliage Cuir Crossbody in Pink [emoji4]
> View attachment 3574344
> 
> I know it's not everyone's taste [emoji12] but I love colors and happy little things, and I'm in my early 20's so no harm done [emoji178]


It looks absolutely lovely! Enjoy!


----------



## msd_bags

Here's mine.


----------



## Ludmilla

msd_bags said:


> Here's mine.
> View attachment 3575029


Very pretty.


----------



## msd_bags

Ludmilla said:


> Very pretty.


Thanks!  Happy to be bag cousins with you.


----------



## Ludmilla

msd_bags said:


> Thanks!  Happy to be bag cousins with you.


Me too. The Foulonné is a great size - we got both very lucky.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Ludmilla said:


> Me too. The Foulonné is a great size - we got both very lucky.



Agreed! I wish Longchamp still made them!


----------



## Ludmilla

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Agreed! I wish Longchamp still made them!


Let's hope they return one day (one can dream).


----------



## bakeacookie




----------



## paula3boys

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Not a tote, but I thought I'd share anyway! Here's my Le Pliage Cuir Crossbody in Pink [emoji4]
> View attachment 3574344
> 
> I know it's not everyone's taste [emoji12] but I love colors and happy little things, and I'm in my early 20's so no harm done [emoji178]



Where did you get that cupcake charm?! I need one for my niece!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

paula3boys said:


> Where did you get that cupcake charm?! I need one for my niece!



It's from a company called Squishable (: I private messaged you with more details!


----------



## dkruck1211

I just found this new to me Limited Autour De Ha Long in chocolate.  Her previous owner never used her.  I think Mr. Trench coordinates pretty well. [emoji4]


----------



## br_t

Add my new pink Tote into the mix


----------



## seton




----------



## seton

Orla kiely mainline fob on cumin 1899


----------



## paula3boys

This is how I'm wearing my pinky


----------



## bakeacookie




----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> Orla kiely mainline fob on cumin 1899



This colour makes me think of the new Khaki  Love the OK fobs


----------



## seton

SmokieDragon said:


> This colour makes me think of the new Khaki  Love the OK fobs



Thx! I was goiung to use my Slate/Taupe 1899 in hope that I will pass a display and can take quick comparison shot but I knew I wasnt going to so switched to cumin. You might be right that cumin is closer to New Kaki.


----------



## HiEndGirl

My Neo with Prada robot charm


----------



## Ann_Margaret

seton said:


> Thx! I was goiung to use my Slate/Taupe 1899 in hope that I will pass a display and can take quick comparison shot but I knew I wasnt going to so switched to cumin. You might be right that cumin is closer to New Kaki.



How weird, it looks like curry in my iPad, nowhere near the new khaki


----------



## SmokieDragon

HiEndGirl said:


> My Neo with Prada robot charm
> 
> View attachment 3587288



The charm goes so well with your Neo!


----------



## HiEndGirl

SmokieDragon said:


> The charm goes so well with your Neo!



Thanks! I'd been after a Prada robot for a while and stumbled across this one the same day I got the bag so I was pretty happy. [emoji4]


----------



## bakeacookie




----------



## Ludmilla

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3590263


You have the cutest charms.


----------



## Stansy

I attached the strap of my medium-sized LPC wallet to the zipper pull for a touch of color.


----------



## Aliluvlv

paula3boys said:


> This is how I'm wearing my pinky
> View attachment 3586571


Love it!  I have the same Laduree charm!  [emoji1]  How do you like your pinky?  I'm considering delving into LC and buying my first bag.  Also tempted by their gorgeous silk scarves (love the sakura ones with Eiffel Tower).


----------



## paula3boys

Aliluvlv said:


> Love it!  I have the same Laduree charm!  [emoji1]  How do you like your pinky?  I'm considering delving into LC and buying my first bag.  Also tempted by their gorgeous silk scarves (love the sakura ones with Eiffel Tower).


I love pinky. It is such a pretty pink tote. It is prone to color transfer though so I have to be cautious with it compared to navy, red garance, and my other blue one.


----------



## Aliluvlv

paula3boys said:


> I love pinky. It is such a pretty pink tote. It is prone to color transfer though so I have to be cautious with it compared to navy, red garance, and my other blue one.


The pinky looks gorgeous! Can you wipe out the color transfer? If you have the time,  I'd love to see a family photo of your LC's! It's hard to see what the colors and sizes are really like on the web.  Plus the sizes given on various web sites leave much to be desired. I probably should give my speedy B25 in DE a break after using it almost exclusively since I purchased it in July. [emoji6]  That's why I'm considering a spring looking tote.


----------



## FrenchBulldog

Keeping it simple!


----------



## pbnjam

I have my Leather E charm from etsy on my LP Bang bag today.


----------



## seton

Great to see the Bang again!


----------



## FrenchBulldog

seton said:


> Great to see the Bang again!


The absolute coolest Le Pliage I have ever seen. I LUV IT!


----------



## handbagjunkie00

paula3boys said:


> This is how I'm wearing my pinky
> View attachment 3586571





Aliluvlv said:


> Love it!  I have the same Laduree charm!  [emoji1]  How do you like your pinky?  I'm considering delving into LC and buying my first bag.  Also tempted by their gorgeous silk scarves (love the sakura ones with Eiffel Tower).



Hi ladies.  Can I ask where you purchased your Laduree charms from?  I love that color combination


----------



## Aliluvlv

handbagjunkie00 said:


> Hi ladies.  Can I ask where you purchased your Laduree charms from?  I love that color combination


I purchased mine in London. The pink and red one at Laduree in Covent Garden. When I was back in the States I decided I needed more of them and thought I'd also get some for Christmas gifts so I actually ordered the rest through Harrods. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
There are 2 Laduree locations in NYC, other than that occasionally they pop up on amazon for a bit over retail. Good luck!


----------



## handbagjunkie00

Aliluvlv said:


> I purchased mine in London. The pink and red one at Laduree in Covent Garden. When I was back in the States I decided I needed more of them and thought I'd also get some for Christmas gifts so I actually ordered the rest through Harrods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3610881
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are 2 Laduree locations in NYC, other than that occasionally they pop up on amazon for a bit over retail. Good luck!



So pretty!  Thank you for the information


----------



## paula3boys

handbagjunkie00 said:


> Hi ladies.  Can I ask where you purchased your Laduree charms from?  I love that color combination


I got mine at the Laduree in Vancouver, Canada. I know there is one in New York and I heard there is one in Beverly Hills. I don't know any other US locations.


----------



## handbagjunkie00

paula3boys said:


> I got mine at the Laduree in Vancouver, Canada. I know there is one in New York and I heard there is one in Beverly Hills. I don't know any other US locations.



Thank you for the information!


----------



## Blessed0819

I added my Swarovski bear [emoji7] to my new small black cuir


----------



## Ludmilla

Blessed0819 said:


> View attachment 3611916
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added my Swarovski bear [emoji7] to my new small black cuir


This bear is really cute! And I am a huge fan of your Cuir, too.


----------



## jeep317




----------



## EGBDF

jeep317 said:


> View attachment 3614718


Oh that's so cute!


----------



## xphily

Just got these patched stickers from Saks 5th off for my neo tote in chalk : )


----------



## Mariapia

I added my Kipling monkey to my bilberry LP.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3618069
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added my Kipling monkey to my bilberry LP.


The monkey is perfect!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> The monkey is perfect!


That poor monkey was an orphan as I don't have the Kipling bag any more....


----------



## FrenchBulldog

jeep317 said:


> View attachment 3614718



Stop the press!  Where did you get your charm.  I breed and show French Bulldogs, as well as have a double-hooded pied.  Luv, luv, luv.  Thank you.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> That poor monkey was an orphan as I don't have the Kipling bag any more....


Poor monkey. But your LP is a perfect new home.


----------



## jeep317

FrenchBulldog said:


> Stop the press!  Where did you get your charm.  I breed and show French Bulldogs, as well as have a double-hooded pied.  Luv, luv, luv.  Thank you.


Brighton.com!!!


----------



## bakeacookie

paula3boys said:


> I got mine at the Laduree in Vancouver, Canada. I know there is one in New York and I heard there is one in Beverly Hills. I don't know any other US locations.





handbagjunkie00 said:


> Hi ladies.  Can I ask where you purchased your Laduree charms from?  I love that color combination



There's one in the Grove in LA and in Beverley Hills! 
I've also gotten some from London (Covent Garden, Fortnum & Mason, Harrods, Burlington Arcade), and my friend has found them in Tokyo, but not in colors I didn't have.


----------



## bakeacookie

xphily said:


> Just got these patched stickers from Saks 5th off for my neo tote in chalk : )



Love this idea! I may do this for my navy blue Neo!


----------



## handbagjunkie00

bakeacookie said:


> There's one in the Grove in LA and in Beverley Hills!
> I've also gotten some from London (Covent Garden, Fortnum & Mason, Harrods, Burlington Arcade), and my friend has found them in Tokyo, but not in colors I didn't have.



Thank you for the good information.  I found them online at Amara's (based in the UK) website.


----------



## paula3boys

bakeacookie said:


> There's one in the Grove in LA and in Beverley Hills!
> I've also gotten some from London (Covent Garden, Fortnum & Mason, Harrods, Burlington Arcade), and my friend has found them in Tokyo, but not in colors I didn't have.


Were they cheaper in London than in the US? I am going to Paris/London in June so curious


----------



## bakeacookie

paula3boys said:


> Were they cheaper in London than in the US? I am going to Paris/London in June so curious



I think they were £55, so with the exchange, no. Lol. 

But I did get lucky during sales at Fortnum and got a few for £5. Check the stationary area and any shops that have them if they mark them down. But the boutique itself won't mark any down.


----------



## handbagjunkie00

paula3boys said:


> Were they cheaper in London than in the US? I am going to Paris/London in June so curious



Amara had them for $35 USD plus $7.99 shipping cost.  If you reach a certain dollar amount threshold, they waive shipping.


----------



## paula3boys

handbagjunkie00 said:


> Amara had them for $35 USD plus $7.99 shipping cost.  If you reach a certain dollar amount threshold, they waive shipping.



Are theirs authentic though?


----------



## handbagjunkie00

paula3boys said:


> Are theirs authentic though?



I sure hope so; they are a UK retailer that specializes in many designer items.  https://us.amara.com


----------



## Ann_Margaret

Keyring on navy LP


----------



## HesitantShopper

Put my new Mickey hang tag on my SLH lol


----------



## Vancang

paula3boys said:


> This is how I'm wearing my pinky
> View attachment 3586571



How do you keep it clean? Or how to clean this light color? I just got one but I'm afraid to get it dirty[emoji31][emoji31]


----------



## bellebellebelle19

paula3boys said:


> This is how I'm wearing my pinky
> View attachment 3586571





Vancang said:


> How do you keep it clean? Or how to clean this light color? I just got one but I'm afraid to get it dirty[emoji31][emoji31]



Ooh I'm wondering the same thing!


----------



## paula3boys

Vancang said:


> How do you keep it clean? Or how to clean this light color? I just got one but I'm afraid to get it dirty[emoji31][emoji31]





bellebellebelle19 said:


> Ooh I'm wondering the same thing!



I wear it with light colors to avoid color transfer. The corners got slightly dirty (not sure from what since I don't set it on the ground or in grocery carts, etc) and I used an unscented baby wipe to clean it. I bought Mr. Clean sponge in case there is more dirt/issues.


----------



## gloomfairy

paula3boys said:


> Were they cheaper in London than in the US? I am going to Paris/London in June so curious



I bought the LP Neo tote in the New Bond Street shop in London in January.  It was just under £100, which was less than $130 with the exchange rate the time.  There was VAT (about £14 I think?), of course, but you can get it back (ashamed to say I still haven't bothered, I should see if time's run out or if I can still do it).  I believe the same bag is $190 from Longchamp in the US.  There is also a small Longchamp boutique in LHR, where you wouldn't get charged VAT.  I bought a small Neo handbag there for what worked out to less than $120.  The same bag is currently $225 on the US website.

So depending on what the exchange rate is when you go, it could definitely be cheaper!


----------



## paula3boys

gloomfairy said:


> I bought the LP Neo tote in the New Bond Street shop in London in January.  It was just under £100, which was less than $130 with the exchange rate the time.  There was VAT (about £14 I think?), of course, but you can get it back (ashamed to say I still haven't bothered, I should see if time's run out or if I can still do it).  I believe the same bag is $190 from Longchamp in the US.  There is also a small Longchamp boutique in LHR, where you wouldn't get charged VAT.  I bought a small Neo handbag there for what worked out to less than $120.  The same bag is currently $225 on the US website.
> 
> So depending on what the exchange rate is when you go, it could definitely be cheaper!


So is buying duty free cheaper than buying where you have to get the VAT refund? That is one thing I have been slightly confused about, which I should choose. Duty free seems easier for sure, but wondered if it is same price or better than getting the VAT refund back. Thanks!


----------



## gloomfairy

paula3boys said:


> So is buying duty free cheaper than buying where you have to get the VAT refund? That is one thing I have been slightly confused about, which I should choose. Duty free seems easier for sure, but wondered if it is same price or better than getting the VAT refund back. Thanks!



I'm not an expert at all, this is the only time I've done it... but my understanding is that it's the same base price (unless there is a sale), but when you don't buy somewhere that's duty-free you will have to claim the VAT back either at the airport or by mail.  The Lonchamp store in New Bond Street gave me a form to fill out with info, which is still in my suitcase...  oops.  But once you get the VAT back it should be the same.  The airport shop just didn't charge VAT.  I *think* they asked to see my passport though, or maybe the boarding pass?  The airport did have a much smaller selection.  For example, they didn't have the large tote I'd bought in New Bond Street--I was just lucky that they had the small handbag version that was the one other thing I wanted (but they only had one of the black in the back and one more on display, so it seems like they don't keep a lot of stock).

Edited to add: I just looked up the handbag version on the UK Longchamp site, and it's listed at £110.  I definitely paid £90-something (less than £100) at the airport.  I don't know if that's because the £110 includes VAT, or if there was an extra discount at the airport.


----------



## gloomfairy

I swear I came to this thread to post this earlier today... and got distracted by the "buying in the UK" question 

This is my new Wonder Woman keychain on my Neo tote.  I love it


----------



## paula3boys

gloomfairy said:


> I swear I came to this thread to post this earlier today... and got distracted by the "buying in the UK" question
> 
> This is my new Wonder Woman keychain on my Neo tote.  I love it
> 
> View attachment 3634684



Thanks for the info above. Love this keychain! Is it heavy?


----------



## gloomfairy

paula3boys said:


> Thanks for the info above. Love this keychain! Is it heavy?



It is pretty heavy (pewter, I think).  The way I have it attached (with a carabiner) it likes to slide along the handle, which is a little bit annoying.  But I love having it on the handle and don't want to put it on the zipper pull.  I was thinking about getting a pack of those black fabric-covered hair elastics and looping one around the handle and hooking the keychain through that instead of using the carabiner.  I think that might help it stay in one place.


----------



## mandabear

Coach pizza charm on my navy LLH Le Pliage (daily workbag).


----------



## pbnjam

This was yesterday:


I was too lazy to change bags so this is today:


----------



## bakeacookie

gloomfairy said:


> I'm not an expert at all, this is the only time I've done it... but my understanding is that it's the same base price (unless there is a sale), but when you don't buy somewhere that's duty-free you will have to claim the VAT back either at the airport or by mail.  The Lonchamp store in New Bond Street gave me a form to fill out with info, which is still in my suitcase...  oops.  But once you get the VAT back it should be the same.  The airport shop just didn't charge VAT.  I *think* they asked to see my passport though, or maybe the boarding pass?  The airport did have a much smaller selection.  For example, they didn't have the large tote I'd bought in New Bond Street--I was just lucky that they had the small handbag version that was the one other thing I wanted (but they only had one of the black in the back and one more on display, so it seems like they don't keep a lot of stock).
> 
> Edited to add: I just looked up the handbag version on the UK Longchamp site, and it's listed at £110.  I definitely paid £90-something (less than £100) at the airport.  I don't know if that's because the £110 includes VAT, or if there was an extra discount at the airport.



The New Bond Street price (city price) has the VAT included. 

The airport price, with a boarding pass leaving the EU(as the UK is still part of the EU) , has the VAT removed/not included , so it's lower. 

You get your VAT refund on the City price by filling out that paperwork, getting a stamp at customs, and then you get your refund, minus processing fees. 

The upside of duty free is no paperwork. But there's limited stock. The city stores have more stock, but you need paperwork to get the VAT refund and the max savings. 

The price difference between the US and UK are in our favor when we travel there, whether we do VAT refund or not. Sale and duty free just makes it even better. [emoji4]


----------



## bakeacookie

pbnjam said:


> This was yesterday:
> View attachment 3638590
> 
> I was too lazy to change bags so this is today:



The cactus charm is so cute!


----------



## mandabear

@pbnjam 





Love the cactus and the rich green. Which green is your backpack? (I'm blanking out on the name.)


----------



## pbnjam

bakeacookie said:


> The cactus charm is so cute!


Thank you! The cactus is from H&M. Sometimes they have cute and cheap charms.


mandabear said:


> @pbnjam
> Love the cactus and the rich green. Which green is your backpack? (I'm blanking out on the name.)


Thank you! It is Cedar green. I love it.


----------



## paula3boys

A couple new tags I put on mine


----------



## LVlover13

mandabear said:


> @pbnjam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the cactus and the rich green. Which green is your backpack? (I'm blanking out on the name.)


Love the backpack and charm!


----------



## paula3boys

mandabear said:


> @pbnjam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the cactus and the rich green. Which green is your backpack? (I'm blanking out on the name.)



I hope this color comes back


----------



## paula3boys

Just got a new LV tag and may try on my Longchamp bag


----------



## KaoriDz

Hello,
I've been reading this forum for months now and thanks to all of you, I decided to get my first Longchamp Neo tote few weeks ago and so far I've been wearing it every single day and I love it.
Today, I got myself a new charm : it's Karl Lagerfeld Choupette and I think it's really cute so I decided this will be my first post on the forum.


----------



## Ludmilla

KaoriDz said:


> Hello,
> I've been reading this forum for months now and thanks to all of you, I decided to get my first Longchamp Neo tote few weeks ago and so far I've been wearing it every single day and I love it.
> Today, I got myself a new charm : it's Karl Lagerfeld Choupette and I think it's really cute so I decided this will be my first post on the forum.


This is very cute! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

KaoriDz said:


> I decided this will be my first post on the forum.



Welcome to LC, we hope to see you regularly from now onwards. LC can be addictive. [emoji6] That charm is very cute and goes so well with your new Neo.


----------



## KaoriDz

Thank you !

I'm already eyeing the SSH 

Just can't decide on the color. 

I'm more neutral colors side. Very rarely, would I wear bright color but at the same time I want something new and fun for the summer. 

We will see...


----------



## paula3boys

KaoriDz said:


> Hello,
> I've been reading this forum for months now and thanks to all of you, I decided to get my first Longchamp Neo tote few weeks ago and so far I've been wearing it every single day and I love it.
> Today, I got myself a new charm : it's Karl Lagerfeld Choupette and I think it's really cute so I decided this will be my first post on the forum.



Cute charm! Glad you’re here


----------



## paula3boys

New Kate Spade scarf on cyclamen (love this combo most) 


Or on peony


----------



## gaditana

Made this Hermes rodeo inspired charm out of scraps of leather...just for fun...


----------



## SmokieDragon

gaditana said:


> Made this Hermes rodeo inspired charm out of scraps of leather...just for fun...



Lovely!


----------



## That70sgirl

bakeacookie said:


> The Burberry Bobby bear on my Big Ben tote
> View attachment 3350318


Of all I've seen, I think this is my absolute favorite!


----------



## SakuraSakura

SMElleJae said:


> I put my LV Damier Azur cles on mine and it looks great. I will post a picture of it sometime


+1 however I put my Monogram Cles on it.


----------



## BindiBabe

I bought a brand new Longchamp for the first time last year from a website seller. It’s the bright green Le Pliage and on buying it, I thought I may have made a mistake as I initially thought the colour was very limiting - it not being a classic black or navy. However, I’ve really come to enjoy it because it’s striking when I’m wearing all black. It also looks good with florals. Because it’s such a bright colour, I kind of feel accessories won’t really enhance but I like what I’ve seen on this thread if ever I should change my mind.


----------

